# Délais de livraison Apple store réaliste ?



## rtype2 (29 Septembre 2006)

Salut ,

Question , les d&#233;lais de livraison annonc&#233; sur le store sont ils 
r&#233;alistes , ou s'agit il  d'une tr&#232;s vague approximation  ?
Juste un exemple , j'ai command&#233; un macpro de base avec une x1900 xt
et le module airport extr&#234;me , le d&#233;lais annonc&#233; et de 3 jours et il y a plus 
de deux semaines que je l'attend , &#224; votre avis normal ou pas ? :mouais:

Merci pour vos r&#233;ponses !


----------



## touna (29 Septembre 2006)

Tu peut regarder ici pour voir ou en est ta commande 
Sinon les délais annoncé sur l'AS sont des délais d'expédition depuis les usines et non de livraison


----------



## bacman (30 Septembre 2006)

rtype2 a dit:


> Salut ,
> 
> Question , les délais de livraison annoncé sur le store sont ils
> réalistes , ou s'agit il  d'une très vague approximation  ?
> ...



macpro 3GHZ, x1900xt, module bt, commandé le 14 septembre, expédié hier, je l'espere pour vendredi 6 octobre voire lundi 8 au plus tard, c'est vrai que ça fait long mais c'est tjts comme ça pour les CTO;
casque portapro commandé lundi dernier à 11 H sur le sore par internet et reçu mercredi à 12 H; là j'ai été plus que surpris


----------



## rtype2 (1 Octobre 2006)

Salut ,

Merci pour ces quelques réponses , si je comprend bien je vais 
devoir patienter au moins encore une semaine ! , pas grave , c'est 
le temps que devrait mettre l'écran que j'ai commandé pour arriver !
ça devrais bien tomber ! , du moins je l'espère :sleep: 

Il pourrait tout de même être plus précis dans leur prévision et intégrer
le plus de variable possible dans leur calcul histoire de nous donner un 
délais entre la commande et la réception plus réaliste ! :mouais:


----------



## Paradise (9 Octobre 2006)

Macbook pro 15" 2,16 100Go 7200 1go + Ipod (étudiant) sur le store le 30/09/06 et toujours pas ici... c'est bien long et suivre le pack sur tnt ne marche pas (chez moi...  )
c'est un peu nul je trouve.. il a été envoyé le 4/09 nous donc bon j'espère l'avoir vite  c'est trop long    



vive les revendeurs...


----------



## bacman (9 Octobre 2006)

le macpro 3GHZx1900xt command&#233; le 14/09 est enfin arriv&#233; aujourd'hui soit apres plus de 3 semaines d'attente; le tracking a fonctionn&#233; plus ou moins bien avec des infos contradictoires dans la m&#234;me journ&#233;e et des coupures al&#233;atoires sur le site


----------



## bacman (9 Octobre 2006)

j'ajouterais qu'interroger le store par téléphone sur l'état des commandes releve de l'utopie


----------



## Paradise (9 Octobre 2006)

Bravo à toi!!! bon j'espère que pour mon macbook pro tout ira plus vite...


tu pense que je vas devoir attendre encore longtemps...? il est expédié le 4 dejà


----------



## bacman (9 Octobre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> Bravo à toi!!! bon j'espère que pour mon macbook pro tout ira plus vite...
> 
> 
> tu pense que je vas devoir attendre encore longtemps...? il est expédié le 4 dejà



le mien avait été expédié le 29, donc si la logique est respectée, tu devrais le reçevoir vers le 14 ou le 15


----------



## Paradise (10 Octobre 2006)

bacman a dit:


> le mien avait été expédié le 29, donc si la logique est respectée, tu devrais le reçevoir vers le 14 ou le 15



c'est dingue c'est trop long;....     moi qui voulais l'avoir hier déjà... et en plus j'en est besoin pour les cours... je suis deg...


----------



## yannick.val (10 Octobre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> c'est dingue c'est trop long;....    moi qui voulais l'avoir hier d&#233;j&#224;... et en plus j'en est besoin pour les cours... je suis deg...


 Oui mais TNT ne livre pas le Samedi et le Dimanche, donc c'est mort &#231;a sera pour Lundi ou mardi.
Moi aussi j'attend le miens, pas de n&#176; de colis tnt, mais d'apr&#232;s apple store, les colis ont &#233;t&#233; rassembl&#233;s. Pareil, que toi exp&#233;dier le 4.


----------



## Paradise (10 Octobre 2006)

oui moi il n'annonce le 14   j'espère mais je trouve le temps de livraison ultra long (trop long :sleep:  ) normalement cette semaine sur mais quand....


----------



## rtype2 (10 Octobre 2006)

Salut , 

Pour ma part , je trouve ces temps d'attente vraiment excessifs
il y &#224; 3 semaines et demi que j'ai pass&#233; ma commande et toujours 
rien ! , et de m&#233;moire , c'est bien la premi&#232;re fois que j'attends 
plus de 3 semaine pour une commande , surtout chez une 
soci&#233;t&#233;  qui annonce disposer du mat&#233;riel ! , ben oui , vaut
mieux mentir sur la dur&#233;e , que de perdre un client 
Et puis tout le monde sais pertinemment bien que pour placer 
une carte graphique et l'airport , &#231;a prend &#233;norm&#233;ment de temps
mais oui mais oui , il faut ouvrir la machine ins&#233;rer la carte ouf !
et hein pas facile tout &#231;a , et puis il ne faut pas oublier de refermer la 
dite machine oui c'est tr&#232;s important !!! et bien sur tout &#231;a prend 
du temps ....
Et aussi , je me demande si ce serais mal parler que de dire qu' au 
USA il n'attendre qu'une semaine pour avoir leur matos ????

De plus imagin&#233; que la machine sois en panne au d&#233;ballage 
apr&#232;s avoir patient&#233; 1 mois !!! ;-)


----------



## bacman (10 Octobre 2006)

rtype2 a dit:


> Salut ,
> 
> Pour ma part , je trouve ces temps d'attentes vraiment excessif
> il y à 3 semaines et demi que j'ai passé ma commande et toujours
> ...



tu as raison en grande partie mais tout le retard n'est pas imputable qu'à Apple, mon matériel a été expédié le 29 et n'a été livré qu'hier soit après plus de 10 jours à rester stocké dans un hangar ou en attente des controles douaniers. par contre, ça n'a pas trainé pour être débité à la banque


----------



## yannick.val (10 Octobre 2006)

Suivi livraison :
-1- 04/10/2006 - A quitt&#233; le site logistique &#171; Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai &#187; - Estimation du temps d'arriv&#233;e: *12/10/2006*
-2- 08/10/2006 - Le vol &#224; d&#233;coll&#233; - Estimation du temps d'arriv&#233;e: *12/10/2006*
-3- 10/10/2006 - Enregistrement identifi&#233; - Estimation du temps d'arriv&#233;e: *12/10/2006*
-4- 10/10/2006 - Livraison "express" - Estimation du temps d'arriv&#233;e: *12/10/2006*
-5- 10/10/2006 - R&#233;f&#232;rence de reservation obtenue - Estimation du temps d'arriv&#233;e: *10/10/2006*

*Qqn peut me dire se qu'il en conclu, j'en ai encore pour longtemps ? Il est o&#249; ? Il va prendre l'avion ?*


----------



## Paradise (11 Octobre 2006)

yannick.val a dit:


> Suivi livraison :
> -1- 04/10/2006 - A quitté le site logistique « Kuehne & Nagel Shanghai » - Estimation du temps d'arrivée: *12/10/2006*
> -2- 08/10/2006 - Le vol à décollé - Estimation du temps d'arrivée: *12/10/2006*
> -3- 10/10/2006 - Enregistrement identifié - Estimation du temps d'arrivée: *12/10/2006*
> ...



j'ai exactement la même chose que toi sur mon apple track...!!!   
j'aimerai tellement te dire mais je ne sais pas j'espère l'avoir aujourd hui, mais je crois pas il faut pas rêver...

Pour moi l'ETA me met le 10 Oct heu.... on est le 11 déjà
`


----------



## yannick.val (11 Octobre 2006)

Paradise a dit:


> j'ai exactement la même chose que toi sur mon apple track...!!!
> j'aimerai tellement te dire mais je ne sais pas j'espère l'avoir aujourd hui, mais je crois pas il faut pas rêver...
> 
> Pour moi l'ETA me met le 10 Oct heu.... on est le 11 déjà
> `


J'ai appeler l'apple store, et bon bah en fait pas avant Le 17. Car en fait il est en transport, mais c'est flex : FLEX POSTAL & HUB NL depuis se matin. Donc faut attendre que UPS? ou TNT le transport aussi.

Sur TNT j'ai simuler un transport de Shanghai vers Nancy ma destination, et en fait, apparament (si envoyer aujourd'hui de shungai), je serai livré vendredi. Alors je sais pas quoi penser....


----------



## rtype2 (11 Octobre 2006)

Salut ,

Pour ma part , je ne peux pas suivre mon coli , j'ai 
commandé dans un Apple center , et je n'ai pas eu
de numéro de suivi !.
Si vendredi la machine n'est pas arrivée , je passerais chez
eux pour voir si ils peuvent (veulent) bien me le fournir !
cela fera 1 mois d'attente , au moins j'aurais une vague idée
du temps qu'il me reste à patienter ;-) ....

C'est tout de même gênant cet imprécision 
au niveau des délais , depuis une semaine je me 
dit bah ! sûrement demain !, sûrement demain ...
Gros impatient que je suis va !


----------



## NightWalker (11 Octobre 2006)

Effectivement si tu as commandé dans un Apple Center tu ne peux pas suivre la livraison. Ils ne peuvent même pas te donner un numéro de suivi, car en général ils passent leurs commandes dans un central d'achat... 

Qu'as-tu commandé comme machine ?


----------



## rtype2 (11 Octobre 2006)

Salut NigthWalker,

Ben comme mon premier poste l'indique , un macpro
 2,66 Ghz 1Go DD 250Mo X1900XT +wifi , Plusieurs
 personnes mon dit que effectivement les d&#233;lais peuvent 
 &#234;tre long ,mais un mois &#231;a reste rare ! , enfin bon j'ai pas le 
 choix , c'est toujours un peux ennuyeux de ne pas avoir une 
 petite id&#233;e , du moins &#224; quelques jours pr&#234;t ,de l'&#233;ventuel
 arriv&#233;e d'une commande ...


----------



## NightWalker (11 Octobre 2006)

rtype2 a dit:


> Salut NigthWalker,
> 
> Ben comme mon premier poste l'indique , un macpro
> 2,66 Ghz 1Go DD 250Mo X1900XT +wifi , Plusieurs
> ...



Zuut, j'ai zappé le début du poste :rose: 

Je pense que tu peux utiliser AppleStore comme référence de livraison pour le délai de livraison...


----------



## Paradise (12 Octobre 2006)

ca y est mon mac arrive dans la matiné il est dans la ville la plus proche enfin


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Commandé le 6 octobre:
MacBook + iPod (offre étudiants)
- délai d'envoi: 13 octobre
- délai de livraison: 18 octobre

le colis est parti aujourd'hui (12 octobre) mais le délai de livraison est passé au 27 octobre... j'espère que ça sera avant!


----------



## Paradise (12 Octobre 2006)

Moi command&#233; le 30 et dans les mains aujourd'hui!!!  

tout marche Nikel c'est pas mon premier mac mais depuis que je l'attend c'est nikel


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Petite question concernant ceci; 

Sous ETA 
_(ETA = Estimated Time of Arrival = estimation du temps d'arriv&#233;e)_
c'est l'estimation du temps d'arriv&#233;e, mais o&#249;? A la maison?

Merci de votre aide


----------



## NightWalker (12 Octobre 2006)

ça dépend... c'est soit aéroport, soit dépôt... en tout cas pas à la maison


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> ça dépend... c'est soit aéroport, soit dépôt... en tout cas pas à la maison



Garde tes mauvaises nouvelles, oiseau de mauvais augure :rateau: 

Merci pour l'info, même si j'aurais préféré une autre réponse


----------



## Luneart (12 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Pour ma part, commande réalisée le 10 octobre sur l'apple store. Or le site d'apple m'annonce commande expédiée (en théorie!) le 13 oct et livrée le 17 !!! 
Faut il y croire ???

De plus, sur le site ma commande est caractérisée par "Pas encore expédiée" et c tout.
Est ce normal ? Le site précise t'il qd la commande passe en production ? Si oui il leur reste juste demain pr me fabriquer mon p'tit bijou et me l'envoyer !!! J'y crois moyen.

Merci d'avance pr vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (12 Octobre 2006)

Luneart a dit:


> De plus, sur le site ma commande est caract&#233;ris&#233;e par "Pas encore exp&#233;di&#233;e" et c tout.
> Est ce normal ?


Oui (tu auras d'autres infos d&#232;s que ton Mac aura quitt&#233; l'usine)



Luneart a dit:


> le site d'apple m'annonce commande exp&#233;di&#233;e (en th&#233;orie!) le 13 oct et livr&#233;e le 17 !!!
> Faut il y croire ???


Non  
Quand j'ai fait ma commande, il me disait d&#233;part de la commande le 13 et arriv&#233;e le 18.10
Elle est partie aujourd'hui (avec 1 jour d'avance, donc) mais maintenant le d&#233;lai pour son arriv&#233;e chez moi est pass&#233; au 27 octobre


----------



## Luneart (12 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> Oui (tu auras d'autres infos dès que ton Mac aura quitté l'usine)
> 
> 
> Non
> ...



Ok !! 
Je m'en doutais c'était trop bo...
Va falloir etre patient !!!

PS : Je viens de voir ta réponse car j'ai du redemarrer mon PC... Vive windows !
Vivement la fin du mois.


----------



## Luneart (12 Octobre 2006)

Au fait, merci pr ces infos...


----------



## NightWalker (13 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> Garde tes mauvaises nouvelles, oiseau de mauvais augure :rateau:


Désolé... :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> &#231;a d&#233;pend... c'est soit a&#233;roport, soit d&#233;p&#244;t... en tout cas pas &#224; la maison



Voil&#224; qui te donne en partie raison... et en partie pas! J'esp&#232;re que dans mon cas la 2&#232;me solution sera la bonne  



			
				www.apecode.com/appletrack a dit:
			
		

> _3. What does ETA mean, and can it be trusted?
> ETA means "Estimated Time of Arrival", and is the date at which the courier believes *you should have the item in your own hands*. Unfortunately *it seems like it more often means the time when the parcel is handed over to the EDC*.
> 
> 4. What is the EDC, and why is it important?
> ...


----------



## Kiyoshi (13 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Pour ma part j'ai commandé mon macbook mais jattends toujours l'expédition (normale)

Mais j'ai commandé mardi dernier une sacoche  pour le macbook + adaptateur Mini DVI S-vidéo

J'ai donc reçu immédiatement 2 mails me disant que ca allait être expédié le 23 pour une réception le 30, je me di super après l'arrivé du mac... (Je m'en doutais un peu car la sacoche est une RENTHAVEN EDGE I CASE 13" et elle est disponible sur l'Apple store sous 1-2 semaines...)

Et surprise hier soir en rentrant chez moi, 1petit papier de UPS me disant qu'ils sont passé pour une commande Apple, je vais donc sur le site et en effet la sacoche etc...et effectivement cétait bien la sacoche arrivé chez moi !:love:

Donc je dis quand même chapeau pour ce court délai (2 jours)

Voila merci de m'avoir lu lol, et à bientôt


----------



## Luneart (13 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> Oui (tu auras d'autres infos dès que ton Mac aura quitté l'usine)
> 
> 
> Non
> ...




Finalement ma commande a été expédiée aujourd'hui et la livraison est prévue le ... 19 octobre !!! 

le suivi apple indique :
==> In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule

Si ca reste comme ca (on peut tjrs rever), je recevrai la bete 9 jours apres la commande. 
Qui dit mieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2006)

Luneart a dit:


> le suivi apple indique :
> ==> In Transit to Customer - Shipment on Schedule


Tu vas sur quelle page d'Apple pour avoir cette info? Moi je vais l&#224; parce que la seule page apple que j'ai trouv&#233;e pour suive l'&#233;volution de ma commande ne fonctionne pas...
Merci!


----------



## Luneart (13 Octobre 2006)

manolo81 a dit:


> Tu vas sur quelle page d'Apple pour avoir cette info? Moi je vais là parce que la seule page apple que j'ai trouvée pour suive l'évolution de ma commande ne fonctionne pas...
> Merci!




Je vais sur "Etat des commandes" sur l'apple store et là je clique sur le numero indiqué aprés "Suivi". Là, je retouve "la date de livraison estimée" (qui vient de passer au 18 octobre !! encore un jour de gagné).

De plus, sur cette page il y a le numéro d'identification de ta commande chez le transporteur (TNT en l'occurence). Numéro avec lequel tu peux avoir un etat précis de ta commande sur le site TNT :http://www.tnt.com/country/fr_fr.html

Sinon, j'ai essayé ton lien mais ca ne marche pas. Mais ici le numéro qu'il demande est le numéro de ta commande chez apple (qui commence par 80) qui est différent du numéro transporteur... :rateau:
Et il te donne quoi comme infos ce site ???


----------



## greg31 (13 Octobre 2006)

Luneart a dit:


> Sinon, j'ai essayé ton lien mais ca ne marche pas. Mais ici le numéro qu'il demande est le numéro de ta commande chez apple (qui commence par 80) qui est différent du numéro



après avoir cliquer sur le lien sur le site d'appel tu as "Our Delivery Reference Number"
à gauche avec un N° à  10 chiffres et la ca doit marcher.
pour les infos y'a des trucs par la. http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=80672
A+


----------



## Luneart (13 Octobre 2006)

greg31 a dit:


> après avoir cliquer sur le lien sur le site d'appel tu as "Our Delivery Reference Number"
> à gauche avec un N° à  10 chiffres et la ca doit marcher.
> pour les infos y'a des trucs par la. http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=80672
> A+



Ca marche tjrs pas mais merci quand meme...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

Luneart a dit:


> Ca marche tjrs pas mais merci quand meme...



Ben c'est marrant ça, moi sur le site d'Apple j'arrive toujours pas à obtenir plus d'infos que
- commande expédiée
- livraison prévue le 27.10 (soit 9 jours de plus que sur l'autre site)


----------



## Paradise (14 Octobre 2006)

moi le suivi a marché que deux jour avant l'arrivé a la maison... :mouais:


----------



## Luneart (17 Octobre 2006)

Je suis censé recevoir mon iMac demain ... 
Mais sur le site de TNT, mon colis semble être encore en hollande (et ce depuis deux jours) !!!! Apres avoir été expédié d'Ireland par Apple (Et bien il en voit du pays :mouais.

Est ce normal selon vous ? Y'a t'il une chance que je l'ai demain ???

Mon hypothèse : Transport par camion entre Arnhem (Hollande) et Nice, arrivé demain matin (ou même ce soir mais pas encore enregistré) à l'agence TNT de Nice et distribué demain matin par un livreur TNT chez bibi !! 

Je rêve là ou pas ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## NightWalker (17 Octobre 2006)

Luneart a dit:


> Mon hypothèse : Transport par camion entre Arnhem (Hollande) et Nice, arrivé demain matin (ou même ce soir mais pas encore enregistré) à l'agence TNT de Nice et distribué demain matin par un livreur TNT chez bibi !!
> 
> Je rêve là ou pas ?



C'est tout à fait possible... je dirais qu'en général ça se passe comme ça.

J'ai commandé mon Nano (RED) samedi, lundi matin il est arrivé à Arnheim et cet après midi il est arrivé à mon travail... 

C'était UPS...


----------



## Luneart (18 Octobre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> C'est tout à fait possible... je dirais qu'en général ça se passe comme ça.
> 
> J'ai commandé mon Nano (RED) samedi, lundi matin il est arrivé à Arnheim et cet après midi il est arrivé à mon travail...
> 
> C'était UPS...



Il est 9h, toujours pas de mac à l'horizon... :mouais:
D'apres le site de TNT, le colis était à lyon hier soir à 23h57.
Il va donc, semble t'il, bien arrivé aujourd'hui .... mais à quelle heure ???

TNT livre quand généralement ? Plus le matin (il est deja 9h !) ou l'apres midi voir les deux en fait ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## NightWalker (18 Octobre 2006)

Luneart a dit:


> Il est 9h, toujours pas de mac à l'horizon... :mouais:
> D'apres le site de TNT, le colis était à lyon hier soir à 23h57.
> Il va donc, semble t'il, bien arrivé aujourd'hui .... mais à quelle heure ???
> 
> ...


Dans la journée... mais on ne peut pas savoir l'ordre de la tournée...


----------



## Luneart (18 Octobre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Dans la journée... mais on ne peut pas savoir l'ordre de la tournée...



Ok, merci.

Je suis rentrer le plus vite possible à midi...
J'espere qu'il va être livré entre midi et deux.

Bientot les photos...
J'ai l'impression d'avoir 6 ans et d'attendre le pere noel !


----------



## NightWalker (18 Octobre 2006)

T'y est retourné sur le site de TNT pour voir si c'est en "Out for delivery..." ???


----------



## greg31 (18 Octobre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> T'y est retourné sur le site de TNT pour voir si c'est en "Out for delivery..." ???



justement je me demandai ce que ca pouvait bien dire.J'ai depuis ce matin ce statut. Le gentil monsieur de TNT est en train de faire sa tournée et il va bientôt me livré mon coli tant attendu ?


----------



## rtype2 (18 Octobre 2006)

Salut ,

Pour ma part , ça fera bientôt 5 semaines et toujours
pas de nouvelle du Mac pro ! , c'est long tout de même ...
J'ai prix une config à 2,66Ghz avec 1Go ram ,une X1900 et le wifi

Combien de temps avais vous attendu pour recevoir votre Mac pro ?


----------



## Paradise (23 Octobre 2006)

rtype2 a dit:


> Salut ,
> 
> Pour ma part , &#231;a fera bient&#244;t 5 semaines et toujours
> pas de nouvelle du Mac pro ! , c'est long tout de m&#234;me ...
> ...



tu es ou dans le suivi de livraison... apple track...?


----------



## rtype2 (23 Octobre 2006)

Salut Paradise,

Malheureusement, pas de suivi possible j'ai commandé dans un Apple 
center !, et impossible d'obtenir un quelconque renseignement du 
vendeur , la seul réponse , attendre ...
Sinon , je viens d'entamer la sixième semaines , c'est long , très long ...
mais je suis toujours curieux de savoir combien de temps vous avais
attendu pour recevoir votre mac pro avec wifi et X1900 ?


----------



## Paradise (23 Octobre 2006)

Désolé rtype2 moi j'ai acheté un macbook pro donc je ne peu pas t'aider, mais normalement si tu va dans ton apple center tu devrais avoir ton suivi bizar tout ca car 6 semaines , c'est trop long


----------



## Zubrowska (23 Octobre 2006)

rtype2 a dit:


> Salut Paradise,
> 
> Malheureusement, pas de suivi possible j'ai command&#233; dans un Apple
> center !, et impossible d'obtenir un quelconque renseignement du
> vendeur , la seul r&#233;ponse , attendre ...




J'ai &#233;t&#233; dans le m&#234;me cas:

Aimant bien le contact humain, j'ai d&#233;cid&#233; de passer commande d'un iMac 20" (avec CG 256 +2 Go) le 4 octobre aupr&#232;s d'un AppleCenter. Je demande le d&#233;lai de livraison et le vendeur me pr&#233;cise "8 jours ouvrables". 10 jours apr&#232;s, je leur t&#233;l&#233;phone et j'obtiens comme r&#233;ponse "nous n'avons rien re&#231;u", je demande alors des pr&#233;cisions mais le vendeur me dit de ne pas pouvoir en savoir plus ... 

Heureusement, j'avais not&#233; la r&#233;f&#233;rence de ma commande (l'AppleCenter a pass&#233; commande sur ...l'AppleStore ). Je vais donc sur le suivi de commande on-line et je d&#233;couvre alors que ma commande n'est toujours pas exp&#233;di&#233;e... Je passe un coup de fil &#224; Apple qui me donne gentiment le num&#233;ro d&#233;di&#233; aux Revendeurs et l&#224; on me pr&#233;cise que la commande sera exp&#233;di&#233;e FIN du mois !!! 

Le 18 octobre, un peu &#233;nerv&#233;, je ret&#233;l&#233;phone &#224; l'AppleCenter qui continue &#224; me certifier qu'ils attendent d'un jour &#224; l'autre mon iMac et qu'ils ne peuvent me donner une date pr&#233;cise. Me rendant compte qu'ils se moquent de moi, j'annule ma commande et repasse sur l'AppleStore une nouvelle commande !

R&#233;sultat aujourd'hui apr&#232;s v&#233;rification de l'&#233;tat des commandes:

Commande AppleCenter du 4/10: toujours pas exp&#233;di&#233;e par Apple

Commande AppleStore du 18/10: exp&#233;di&#233;e le 20/10, actuellement aux Pays-Bas et pris en charge par TNT &#224; 19h.

Voil&#224; mon exp&#233;rience ....


----------



## rtype2 (25 Octobre 2006)

Salut ,

J'ai ouvert cette discutions il y &#224; quelques semaines maintenant 
pour avoir une id&#233;e des d&#233;lais r&#233;el du store , mais cela ne m'a pas 
port&#233; chance !
aujourd'hui je suis all&#233; une seconde fois chez mon revendeur en 
esp&#232;rent obtenir des informations sur ma commande , pour rappel , un 
macpro 2,66Ghz +X1900 +wifi , et demain , je vais entamer la 7&#232;me 
semaines d'attente !, enfin soit , je pose quelques questions , les r&#233;ponses 
sont &#233;videment toujours les m&#234;mes , attendre et attendre encore ...
je demande alors si vraiment ils ne peuvent pas me fournir le n&#176; de 
commande apple store , et la , gros mur de pierre , les deux vendeurs
me regarde &#224; peine , et encore l'air ennuy&#233; ( j'ai vraiment l'impression de les 
emmerder ), pourtant je reste tr&#232;s poli et courtois, mais rien n'y fait , bizarre
ils semblaient si heureux lorsque je suis pass&#233; faire ma commande mmmh ,c'est 
tout m&#234;me incroyable !, mais je dois avou&#233; que ce qui m'a tu&#233; , c'est encore 
quant la jolie vendeuse m'a dit, "on va tout de m&#234;me esseill&#233; de les contacter 
pour voir si on peut obtenir une info " !!!!,
 hein ! ben oui merci madame ,c'est tr&#232;s gentil de votre part d'esseiller !
Tout compte fait l'Apple store , c'est encore ce qu'il y a de mieux , a mon avis ... 

Je comprend tout de m&#234;me que les clients du store soient parfois privil&#233;gi&#233; sur 
les commandes et que cela ennuies s&#251;rement ces revendeurs, mais de la &#224; 
refuser de faire une recherche pour savoir ou en est une commande c'est bien dommage 
Bon j'arr&#234;te de pleurer , et je vais retourner mon sablier ;-)


----------



## hor75 (25 Octobre 2006)

rtype2 a dit:


> Salut ,
> 
> J'ai ouvert cette discutions il y à quelques semaines maintenant
> pour avoir une idée des délais réel du store , mais cela ne m'a pas
> ...



Annule ta commande et passe-la sur l'apple store, en plus si tu as un problème tu bénéficie des 14 jours de rétractation ou d'échange.

En remarque liminaire, les trois apple center parisiens où je me suis rendus ont été EXECRABLES pour l'accueil du client, j'avais à chaque fois l'impression que la vente était une activité périphérique, et que leur premier boulot était de s'ennuyer et de mépriser le client, et dans cette catégorie, la palme revient à l'apple center de Boulogne-Billancourt, et je ne suis pas le seul à le dire, plusieurs personnes que je connais ont eu le même ressenti.

_J'ai vu dans plusieurs posts que personne ne citait le nom des magasins, est-ce interdit sur MacG (pub?), dans ce cas, qu'un administrateur efface la partie relative au magasin de Boulogne._

A ce propos j'aimerais bien trouver un apple center parisien sympathique et professionnel, si jamais quelqu'un a eu des expériences positives ?


----------



## Zubrowska (27 Octobre 2006)

Juste une dernière petite info comparative suite à mon post précédent.

Sur une commande d'un iMac 20" avec 2 Go et carte graphique 256:

Le délai entre commande et réception du colis a été de:

Apple Center: 24 jours

Apple Store: 8 jours

En précisant que l'Apple Store a été précis sur les délais contrairement à l'Apple Center....

Pour *rtype2:

Ils peuvent savoir où est ta commande ... il y a une ligne Revendeurs ....
*


----------



## thecrow (27 Octobre 2006)

quand je suis passé dans l'Apple Center de ma ville, le vendeur m'a dit que les délais étaient plus long que sur l'apple store.

de plus je ne vois pas l'intérêt pour moi de commander ds un AC alors que sur l'AS j'ai droit à une réduction reçue par mail et que les délais sont plus court...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Novembre 2006)

Salut,

Tout nouveau "switcher", je voulais juste faire part de mon expérience. J'ai commandé mon IMAC 20" ATI 256MO et 2GO RAM chez un Apple Center (pas de magasin mais BtoB) dans le nord de la France. Je vis en Belgique mais on m'avait annoncé 4 semaines de moyenne dans les Apple Center en Belgique. L'Apple Center en France m'a annoncé entre 7 et 10 jours. Résultat, commande passée le 18/10 par téléphone, le 27 ils m'informent que la machine va quitter l'Irlande et que je devrais la recevoir lundi ou mardi. Lundi 30, coup de tel vers 11H pour me dire que je peux venir la chercher. Ce qui fait seulement 8 jours ouvrables !   
Tout ça pour dire qu'une commande via un Apple Center peut aller également très vite 
Voilà pour le reste c'est un superbe machine !!!

A +


----------



## HmJ (1 Novembre 2006)

Oh la la, pas cool ces histoires ! C'est dingue, je savais pas que les Apple Center repassaient sur Apple Store... Remarque, ca semble logique, avec un compte "revendeur". Perso, je ne compte pas passer par l'AS, mais par un grand magasin. 5% de points de fidelite sur un achat de MacPro, ca commence a chiffrer...


----------



## thecrow (3 Novembre 2006)

HmJ a dit:


> Oh la la, pas cool ces histoires ! C'est dingue, je savais pas que les Apple Center repassaient sur Apple Store... Remarque, ca semble logique, avec un compte "revendeur". Perso, je ne compte pas passer par l'AS, mais par un grand magasin. 5% de points de fidelite sur un achat de MacPro, ca commence a chiffrer...




c'est clair que grâce à cette carte ça commence à être intéressant, mais perso la carte F..C
c est cool mais tu ne peux pas choisir le MP que tu veux et donc tu dois prendre  celui de base, ce qui n'allait pas pour moi!! sinon c'est clair que j'aurai pris mon MP la bas.


----------



## blissmanu (8 Novembre 2006)

J'aurai voulu un petit conseil : je fais une formation de d&#233;veloppeur multim&#233;dia, en alternance... au rythme de 3 semaines en boite et une semaine en formation... Cependant, la boite se trouve a toulouse et la formation a Bordeaux. 

Donc en commandant un MBP 2,16Ghz avec l'option ecran brillant via l'Apple Store, il faut que je g&#232;re pour que quand le colis arrivera, je sois sur place.. (dans mon cas &#224; Toulouse)...

En gros entre le moment o&#249; vous avez command&#233; et le moment o&#249; vous avez &#233;t&#233; livr&#233;, est-ce que cela a d&#233;pass&#233; 3 semaines??? si par malheur, je ne suis pas chez moi quand ils livreront, ils le d&#233;poseront &#224; la Poste ou non? Comment &#231;a se passera?

Merci pour votre aide !!


----------



## NightWalker (8 Novembre 2006)

Si tu passes la commande sur AppleStore, c'est soit TNT soit UPS qui livrera ton MBP et non pas la Poste. Il faut dans ce cas surveiller le tracking sur le site de l'un ou de l'autre. Si par exemple ton MBP est arrivé à Toulouse or tu es encore à Bordeaux, tu peux appeler TNT/UPS pour qu'il garde le colis. En gros tu peux prendre un rdv avec eux... Il me semble qu'ils peuvent même transférer le lieu de la livraison. Il faut dans ce cas compter 2/3 jours de plus.


----------



## blissmanu (8 Novembre 2006)

NightWalker a dit:


> Si tu passes la commande sur AppleStore, c'est soit TNT soit UPS qui livrera ton MBP et non pas la Poste. Il faut dans ce cas surveiller le tracking sur le site de l'un ou de l'autre. Si par exemple ton MBP est arrivé à Toulouse or tu es encore à Bordeaux, tu peux appeler TNT/UPS pour qu'il garde le colis. En gros tu peux prendre un rdv avec eux... Il me semble qu'ils peuvent même transférer le lieu de la livraison. Il faut dans ce cas compter 2/3 jours de plus.




merci, reponse claire rapide et précise !! C'est cool "Marcheur de Nuit" !!!


----------



## NightWalker (8 Novembre 2006)

de rien


----------



## paul444 (15 Octobre 2007)

j'ai commandé mon ordi de base sur l apple store le 29 oct. delai annoncé 4-5 jrs
nous sommes le 15 septembre et tjrs pas de mac, et l'accé au suivi de livraison et en derangement.
inadmissible...


----------



## g.robinson (15 Octobre 2007)

paul444 a dit:


> j'ai commandé mon ordi de base sur l apple store le 29 oct. delai annoncé 4-5 jrs
> nous sommes le 15 septembre et tjrs pas de mac, et l'accé au suivi de livraison et en derangement.
> inadmissible...



C'est peut-être car tu prends ton calendrier à l'envers :rateau:
Sans rire, le mieux est d'appeler l'applestore. Tu auras une information à jour.


----------



## arar92 (16 Octobre 2007)

hor75 a dit:


> En remarque liminaire, les trois apple center parisiens où je me suis rendus ont été EXECRABLES pour l'accueil du client, j'avais à chaque fois l'impression que la vente était une activité périphérique, et que leur premier boulot était de s'ennuyer et de mépriser le client, et dans cette catégorie, la palme revient à l'apple center de Boulogne-Billancourt, et je ne suis pas le seul à le dire, plusieurs personnes que je connais ont eu le même ressenti.


Oui je peux témoigner, cet Apple center n'est pas sympa. Il y a quelques années, j'ai voulu y acheter un câble tout con, ils ont voulu me le vendre genre 2 fois plus cher que ce qui était annoncé sur leur site internet ! Je le leur ai laissé et n'y suis jamais retournée.


----------



## arar92 (16 Octobre 2007)

J'ai commandé sur Applestore un ipod touch 16 le 11 octobre, il est noté 7-10 jours sur le site, alors que mon bon de commande dit : livraison entre le 25 et le 31 octobre ! Soit le double de jours qu'annoncé... 
A ma Fnac ils en ont, mais j'ai voulu bénéficier des 35 euros de bon de réduction... :rose:


----------



## arcanomancer (16 Octobre 2007)

Si tu me donnes ton MBP, je peux attendre le livreur pour toi ^^ Je suis à Toulouse :rateau:


----------



## gamac (10 Décembre 2007)

Hello
J'en peux plus. J'ai lu tout le post. MAIS JE NE COMPRENDS PAS pourquoi lorsque je vais sur ce foutu apple track de mes 2, je rentre mon numéro à 10 chiffres qui commence par 80, et là il me sort "Tracking Status for 80XXXXXXXX", et là gros blanc, il enchaîne directement sur la "Discussion board". C'est quoi ce bins???
et pour ceux qui arrivent à trouver le statut de leur commande sur UPS, TNT ou tout ce que vous voulez, mais VOUS FAITES COMMENT?? et AVEC QUEL NUMERO??

S'il vous plait, parlez moi comme à un demeuré, expliquez moi, je ne comprends pas comment vous faites!!!
ou vous êtes dotés de super pouvoirs????? J'aimerai lire du "China blablabla" et du "amsterdam HUB" comme vous avez eu la chance de le lire. Bref je veux savoir si mon ptit macbook est réel, quelque part en plein tour du monde en train de kiffer la life, avant de s'offrir à moi et avec ses bons et loyaux services.....

Merci d'avance............!!!


----------



## pitetou@9online.fr (10 Décembre 2007)

gamac a dit:


> Hello
> J'en peux plus. J'ai lu tout le post. MAIS JE NE COMPRENDS PAS pourquoi lorsque je vais sur ce foutu apple track de mes 2, je rentre mon numéro à 10 chiffres qui commence par 80, et là il me sort "Tracking Status for 80XXXXXXXX", et là gros blanc, il enchaîne directement sur la "Discussion board". C'est quoi ce bins???
> et pour ceux qui arrivent à trouver le statut de leur commande sur UPS, TNT ou tout ce que vous voulez, mais VOUS FAITES COMMENT?? et AVEC QUEL NUMERO??
> 
> ...



Tu vas sur le site store.apple.com (la version us de l'applestore).
La tu trouveras ton transporteur (TNT ou UPS) ainsi que le numéro de tracking.
Il ne te reste plus qu'à aller sur le site du transporteur correspondant.

voili voilou


----------



## dodalle (10 Décembre 2007)

le mien ne s'est pas affiché avan l'arrivée en hollande (3 a 4 jours avant la date de livraison annoncé par apple) donc pas de panique, a partir de là tu auras un numero TNT ou UPS et tu pourras le suivre a la trace. 

J'ai reçu le mien ce midi, comme me l'avait annoncé apple. Tout juste le temps d'allumer la bête et de lancer les mises a jours et je suis reparti au bureau, 4h de longue attente avant de pouvoir enfin explorer léo.

Les photos de mon switch imac 24" ce soir ou demain donc

PS: j'ai pris le clavier wireless pour l'instant c'est pas top mais dans ma configuration de bureau je pense qu'il me sera utile


----------



## gamac (10 Décembre 2007)

Merci Pitetou
mais ça ne marche pas...   
il me dit numéro introuvable...
je crains le pire.... je vais essayer de penser à autre chose. Il est sensé arriver demain. Après tout il n'y a pas "encore" de retard, mais si je me tape un mois de retard comme certains sur le forum je chope la cravatte de Steve et je tire dessus jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive... mais le bougre a prévu le coup, il ne porte pas de cravatte...


----------



## pitetou@9online.fr (10 Décembre 2007)

gamac a dit:


> Merci Pitetou
> mais ça ne marche pas...
> il me dit numéro introuvable...
> je crains le pire.... je vais essayer de penser à autre chose. Il est sensé arriver demain. Après tout il n'y a pas "encore" de retard, mais si je me tape un mois de retard comme certains sur le forum je chope la cravatte de Steve et je tire dessus jusqu'à ce que mort s'en suive... mais le bougre a prévu le coup, il ne porte pas de cravatte...



Ca fait combien de temps que tu l'as commandé et que ta commande a été validée? Moi j'ai du attendre presque 2jours avant que mon numéro de tracking soit valide. De plus TNT a un probleme informatique sur certains sites, le suivi n'est plus à jour. Je les ai appelés, ma commande suit son cours normalement. Je devrais recevoir mon macbook pro demain


----------



## stef48 (10 Décembre 2007)

idem pitetou: tnt m'a annoncé avoir des pb de suivi mais que la commande était partie le 8/12 pour Liège (hub).

Sinon pour le tracking, j'ai vue que les numéros nécessaires au suivi correspondaient à ceux en haut de ma facture sans les 2 derniers (01 dans l'exemple ci dessous)
http://i24.servimg.com/u/f24/11/10/06/50/clipbo10.jpg

J'ai tapé ces chiffres sur le site tnt avec option "Bon de transport" et voilà!


----------



## gamac (11 Décembre 2007)

Enfin une solution!!! En tout cas chez moi ça a marché et c'est le SEUL qui a marché.
Merci Netben!!

Allez sur http://www.tnt.com/country/en_generic.html
sélectionnez "Reference", entrez le numéro à 10 chiffre qui commence par 80, et PAF ça marche.
y'a des jours où franchement la paranoïa te joue des tours... "j'ahallucine, mon macbook a du passer par dessus bord, il est à 20000 lieux sous les mers!!!"
ET BEN NANNNN!! il m'attends sagement.


----------



## pattes (11 Décembre 2007)

En tout cas pour moi, mon iPod a été livré 24 heures après ma commande, je n'ai rien à dire ! Ils respectent leur délai pas comme certain où la commande est restée trois jours dans le centre de distribution du 91 !


----------



## logankrath (6 Mai 2008)

J'ai une question :
Si nous ne sommes pas chez nous lors de la livraison. Que ce passe - t il ?


----------



## ratapignata (6 Mai 2008)

logankrath a dit:


> J'ai une question :
> Si nous ne sommes pas chez nous lors de la livraison. Que ce passe - t il ?



Si la poste te livre c'est a la poste que tu iras le chercher sinon tu tel au transporteur avec lequel tu decidera d'une nouvelle presentation
A+


----------



## gogau (26 Juillet 2009)

bonjour à tous,
j' ai passé hier commande sur lapple store dun macbook et je n' ai pas recu de mail de confirmation..cela vous est il deja arrivé?


----------



## adrenergique (26 Juillet 2009)

gogau a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> j' ai passé hier commande sur lapple store dun macbook et je n' ai pas recu de mail de confirmation..cela vous est il deja arrivé?



Oui, ce n'est pas toujours très rapide, ne t'inquiète pas pour le moment et si tu n'as rien demain midi, appelle apple pour te renseigner


----------



## tiguanito (27 Juillet 2009)

J'ai commandé un MBP 15'' hier aprés-midi, toujours pas de mail de confirmation ce soir. J'ai pris le premier modèle DD250GO, 2.53Ghz, et comme le DD 250 GO semble etre la cause de délais supp (7 jours avant expédition annoncé), je me demande si je vais pouvoir recevoir le portable vers le 10-11 Aôut = délai estimé lors de la commande. S'il faut déjà plusieurs jours rien que valider la commande, ça promet ... 
Sachant que je tablais sur une réception avant le 14 Aout (=départ en vacances). Bref, on verra bien, j'espère ne pas être déçu par ce "switch" ... je suppose que je peux toujours annuler la commande si jamais ça traine trop a être validée dans 2-3 jours ? 

a bientot.


----------



## Titsushi (28 Juillet 2009)

Salut, 
J'ai également commandé un MBP 15'' hier soir sur le store, DD 250, 4GB Ram, etc... bref la configuration de base du 15'' à 1599 (1407 av AOC)..

Je n'ai ce matin toujours pas le moindre mail de confirmation, et mes délais d'expédition identiques à ceux du Tiguanito, sachant qu'ils n'ont l'air seulement dus qu'au DD 250Gb, ce qui est assez étrange.
Je vais tenter d'appeler dans l'après-midi, car un paiement par CB est généralement tout de suite confirmé.....


----------



## black-hawk (28 Juillet 2009)

moi j ai passé ma commande le 17/07 et la date estimée d'expédition était le 31 puis réception le 6 Aout mais aujourd'hui tout s'accelere: commande expediée cette nuit et livraison estimée pour Jeudi 30 !! courage, la date prévue est large donc sous réserve d'expé' un peu plus tot ^^


----------



## DelilahHinxs (28 Juillet 2009)

Coucou à tous je vous rejoins  car j'ai passé commande hier soir d'un macbook pro 15"  : 2,8 Ghz , 4 go RAM DDR3, 500 Go (5400 trs/min) , 9400 + 9600M Gt 512 Mo DDR3

J'ai eu le suivit de ma commande quasi directement et maintenant je suis coincé sur : prêt à l'expédition. Mais je n'ai eu aucun mail de confirmation de ma commande est -ce normal? 
 Ce status dur longtemps (j'y suis depuis 22h hier  )

Délai estimé d'expédition: Sous 24 heures 					 						 							
Délai estimé de livraison: 28 Jul, 2009 - 30 Jul, 2009


----------



## Titsushi (28 Juillet 2009)

Ai commandé hier soir également, aucun mail de confirmation..

J'ai appelé l'Apple store ce matin, on m'a dit qu'aucun mail n'avait été généré, mais que la commande a bien été prise en compte, et que le mac était déjà en "construction", donc je pense qu'il n'y a pas à s'inquiéter de l'absence de mail, aussi étrange que cela soit-il, le processus étant apparemment bien lancé....


----------



## DelilahHinxs (28 Juillet 2009)

huhu 

Expédié le: *Jul 28, 2009* 

Ca fait du bien de lire ça  mais toujours aucun mail d'apple ca ca fait vraiment peur!


----------



## vicrol (28 Juillet 2009)

Ils font chier à l'AppleStore ! J'ai commandé Vendredi le délai d'expédition prèvu était de 24h. Sur le site c'est écrit que l'expédition avait été faite hier (déja les délais sont pas respecté) et quand j'appelle on me dit que les informations de livraison ont été transmise mais pas le colis  (puis Apple me confirme). Apple n'est qu'un gros menteur sur son site puisqu'on m'avoue au téléphone que ça pas été envoyé ! Merde en plus je pars en vacances et j'en ai besoin de MBP !!!


----------



## JoMac (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,

Je tombe de haut.
J'ai souvent commandé sur l'Apple Store et je sais que c'est rapide à partir du moment où les produit sont annoncés à l'expédition sous 24 heures.

Je viens de commander un iMac 24", et on m'annonce une livraisons pour le 4-6 août.
Je prends le train vers mes vacances le 4 au matin :mouais:

Vous pensez qu'une semaine c'est large pour recevoir mes produits ou j'annule la transaction.
Sinon c'est possible de changer en cours de commande, auprès de TNT par exemple, mon adresse de livraison ?

Merci,

Jonas


----------



## adrenergique (28 Juillet 2009)

Je ne sais pas si tu peux changer l'adresse de livraison. Mais pour moi c'est sûrement jouable, Apple livre quasi tout le temps la veille ou l'avant veille de la date annoncée, très rarement après.

Mais 24-48h c'est sur du produit en stock, sinon tu es toujours sur du 2 à 3 jours avn expé de chine, 5 à 6 jours pour arriver en Hollande et 2 jours de plus pour arriver à toi


----------



## tiguanito (28 Juillet 2009)

Titsushi a dit:


> Salut,
> J'ai également commandé un MBP 15'' hier soir sur le store, DD 250, 4GB Ram, etc... bref la configuration de base du 15'' à 1599&#8364; (1407 av AOC)..
> 
> Je n'ai ce matin toujours pas le moindre mail de confirmation, et mes délais d'expédition identiques à ceux du Tiguanito, sachant qu'ils n'ont l'air seulement dus qu'au DD 250Gb, ce qui est assez étrange.
> Je vais tenter d'appeler dans l'après-midi, car un paiement par CB est généralement tout de suite confirmé.....



Salut,
Tu as reussi a les joindre ? 
aucune nouvelle de leur part depuis mon paiement dimanche. Si ca se trouve, tant que l'on n'a pas de mail comme quoi il y a eu un pb de paiement, c'est tout bon ... mais je ne sais pas, pour l'instant sur mon compte bancaire, pas de trace du paiement encore. 

Au fait, le delai du MBP 15'' avec DD250GO est passe de 7j a 5j aujourd'hui. 
En changeant la config du DD 250GO -> 320GO lors de la commande, l'estimation du delai passait de 7j a 3j ... mais bon ca me gonflait de payer 45&#8364; pour 70GO de plus seulement, donc j'ai commande quand meme avec le 250GO)


----------



## Brain_s (30 Juillet 2009)

Je pose mon drapeau ici car l'attente est longue.
J'ai commande jeudi dernier un MBP 17 pouces en configuration perso.
Il est envoyé depuis lundi (reçu un mail de notification).

Depuis le statut de commande est batard :
j'ai tout en expédié mais le transporteur est : *Merge In Tnst NL Til*

Pas de numéro de suivi rien !
Je concède que la date de livraison soit au 5 mais c'est dur dur d'attendre !!!
Il met autant de temps que ca le MBP pour rejoindre la Hollande et se faire colisser avec le reste ?

Sur le suivi détaillé j'ai cette mention (depuis lundi) :
_État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais	30 Juil. 2009_

Est-ce à dire que je peux espérer une expédition aujourd'hui ?


----------



## adrenergique (30 Juillet 2009)

Normal. Il vient de Chine comme c'est une config perso.

Il est bien parti mais tu n'auras de numero de suivi que quand il sera en Hollande (UPS ou TNT).

Pour te donner un ordre d'idée, le mien est parti de Chine le 22, il m'a été livré ce matin (30/07).
Ces 8 jours sont assez constants.
Il est arrivé en hollande le 28, il en est reparti le 28 au soir ou le 29 au matin.

Ne t'inquiète pas il est sur la route même si tu auras bientôt des nouvelles via le suivi apple.


----------



## Brain_s (30 Juillet 2009)

Ca me rassure !
L'attente est longue 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------

Et tu as été livré par UPS ou TNT ?
Le statut sur le Store a changé longtemps avant la livraison ?


----------



## adrenergique (30 Juillet 2009)

Brain_s a dit:


> Ca me rassure !
> L'attente est longue
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------
> ...



UPS.

Ca a changé deux ou trois jours avant la livraison, mais c'est surtout quand tu as le numero UPS en 1Z....... que tu seras réellement fixé sur ta date de livraison, soit souvent 2 jours avant la livraison grosso modo.


----------



## Brain_s (1 Août 2009)

Bon ca a bougé hier soir : Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation.
Ca devrait passer chez UPS lundi !


----------



## adrenergique (1 Août 2009)

Brain_s a dit:


> Bon ca a bougé hier soir : Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation.
> Ca devrait passer chez UPS lundi !



Je pense même que UPS ou TNT l'a depuis hier soir. Tu auras des news aujourd'hui ou lundi avec un n° de suivi et une date planifiée


----------



## Brain_s (1 Août 2009)

je dirais même plus : ce midi j'en suis à : *En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h48 ----------

Mais toujours en staut : Merge in Tnst....


----------



## Toubibouw (3 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous.

Pour ma part, j'ai commandé un MBP 13 pouces le 30 juillet, ma commande a été expédié le 1 Août via le transporteur UPS.
Sur le suivi de Apple, ils me disent ceci:

Date de livraison estimée	03 Août 2009 (sujet à changement)	 
État actuel de lexpédition	Expédition acheminée	01 Août 2009

En prenant la référence du colis, je regarde le suivi sur UPS mais je ne vois pas de date estimé sur le site... je vois juste les détails comme le poids, le type, le service,... ya-t-il une date estimé dessus?

Depuis samedi, l'état de mon colis n'a pas changé, il est toujours en Chine, j'ai:
SHANGHAI CN	01/08/2009	18:42	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN	01/08/2009	6:33	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

Soit leur suivi bug, soit il est toujours pas partis de Chine donc il n'arrivera pas à la date estimé par Apple. Je peux espéré combien de temps jusqu'à qu'il vient? Vu que je pars en vacances le 8 Août et il me le faut 

Merci.


----------



## kelFAI (3 Août 2009)

MBP 13'' commandé le 10 Juillet, mais pour des raisons de mode de paiement par chèque (encaissé seulement en fin de mois), bref MBP expédié le 31 livré ce matin par UPS à 10H30 le 3 Aout !!!
Professionnels !


----------



## tiguanito (3 Août 2009)

Y en a qui ont de la chance !! 

Commande le 26 Juillet (MBP 15'' avec DD250GO), et toujours aucune nouvelle de mon cote ... ce matin je regarde mon compte et je vois un message en rouge qui me demande une action de  ma part, redonner les coordonnees de ma CB. Ce que je fais donc immediatement (mon compte en banque est pourtant bien approvisionne, pas de pb de plafond CB, etc ...) .... bref la j'attends que quelque chose se debloque (quoi ??) et surtout ca me gonfle un peu que Apple n'envoie pas de mail pour prevenir de quoi que ce soit avant l'expedition, et en particulier quand il y a un soucis. (pour les mails de pub par contre, aucun soucis, je les recois bien d'Apple :hein


----------



## tiguanito (4 Août 2009)

Bon apres de multiples ping-pong avec la gestion de ma commande (et les numeros de ma carte bleue) , j'ai fini par arriver a faire valider la commande hier, et le MBP 15'' est expedie ce matin ... c'est une config standard sans modification, mais ca semble quand meme partir de Chine puisque livraison prevue vers le 12 Aout via UPS, y a plus qu'a attendre donc ...


----------



## Toubibouw (4 Août 2009)

Bah moi, mon colis a eu un retard à cause des douanes donc sur UPS, ils m'ont mit comme date d'arrivé le 4 Août. Dès que c'était de nouveau en transit, hop j'ai plus de date d'arrivé.
Sur le site de Apple, ils mettent toujours le 3 août 

Le suivi sur UPS, je ne comprends rien, si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer:

INCHEON KR	04/08/2009	10:37	LECTURE AU DEPART
04/08/2009	7:39	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
SHANGHAI CN	04/08/2009	4:54	LECTURE AU DEPART
SHANGHAI CN	03/08/2009	23:04	LECTURE AU DEPART
KOELN (COLOGNE) DE	03/08/2009	15:31	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
SHANGHAI CN	03/08/2009	21:08	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
KOELN (COLOGNE) DE	03/08/2009	13:21	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
SHANGHAI CN	01/08/2009	18:42	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN	01/08/2009	6:33	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

Je vois Chine, puis Allemagne et maintenant, je vois Corée du sud :hein:


----------



## Brain_s (4 Août 2009)

Je confirme que les délais annoncé par l'Apple Store sont corrects.
Depuis le départ j'ai une livraison au 5/8.

C'est en transit par UPS (à Bruxelles ce matin) livraison prévue demain.


----------



## tiguanito (4 Août 2009)

tiguanito a dit:


> Bon apres de multiples ping-pong avec la gestion de ma commande (et les numeros de ma carte bleue) , j'ai fini par arriver a faire valider la commande hier, et le MBP 15'' est expedie ce matin ... c'est une config standard sans modification, mais ca semble quand meme partir de Chine puisque livraison prevue vers le 12 Aout via UPS, y a plus qu'a attendre donc ...



La date de livraison est passee du 12 au 06 Aout ...
J'ai un numero de suivi UPS commencant par 1Zxxxxxxx, quand je vais sur le site d'UPS je vois 
Numéro de suivi :1Z4WY7720401234265  
Statut : En transit  
Date de livraison reprogrammée :06/08/2009

mais aussi:
SHANGHAI CN	04/08/2009	11:32	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE

Curieux ca, ca m'etonnerait que ca mette 2 jours pour faire Chine - France quand meme ???
Bref, je ne comprends pas trop ....


----------



## Toubibouw (4 Août 2009)

tiguanito a dit:


> La date de livraison est passee du 12 au 06 Aout ...
> J'ai un numero de suivi UPS commencant par 1Zxxxxxxx, quand je vais sur le site d'UPS je vois
> Numéro de suivi :1Z4WY7720401234265
> Statut : En transit
> ...



J'ai eu pareil aussi, et je me posais des questions aussi sur la date.
Je comprends rien avec lecture d'origine, d'exportation, départ ou arrivé


----------



## tiguanito (4 Août 2009)

Toubibouw a dit:


> J'ai eu pareil aussi, et je me posais des questions aussi sur la date.
> Je comprends rien avec lecture d'origine, d'exportation, départ ou arrivé



Ok, je te dirai si le mien se retrouve en Coree aussi apres l'Europe 
(je me suis enregistre sur le site UPS pour recevoir des notifications mail directement lors des changements de status)


----------



## Pil (4 Août 2009)

Brain_s a dit:


> Je confirme que les délais annoncé par l'Apple Store sont corrects.
> Depuis le départ j'ai une livraison au 5/8.
> 
> C'est en transit par UPS (à Bruxelles ce matin) livraison prévue demain.



Pareil,. Je précise que j'ai commandé le 1er un mpb 13" en configuration standard.

Je vous tiendrais au courant si les délais annoncés sont bons.


----------



## tiguanito (4 Août 2009)

Toubibouw a dit:


> Bah moi, mon colis a eu un retard à cause des douanes donc sur UPS, ils m'ont mit comme date d'arrivé le 4 Août. Dès que c'était de nouveau en transit, hop j'ai plus de date d'arrivé.
> Sur le site de Apple, ils mettent toujours le 3 août
> 
> Le suivi sur UPS, je ne comprends rien, si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer:
> ...



En fait je crois comprendre que COLOGNE est simplement en contact avec SHANGHAI pour le traitement des documents d'exportation , mais ton colis apres avoir glandouille 3j  est reellement parti de Shanghai le 04/08 (Lecture au depart), et est arrive en Coree a 7h39 pour en repartir a 10:37 vers l'Europe probablement ... il n'est jamais passe par l'Allemagne.


----------



## Toubibouw (4 Août 2009)

tiguanito a dit:


> En fait je crois comprendre que COLOGNE est simplement en contact avec SHANGHAI pour le traitement des documents d'exportation , mais ton colis apres avoir glandouille 3j  est reellement parti de Shanghai le 04/08 (Lecture au depart), et est arrive en Coree a 7h39 pour en repartir a 10:37 vers l'Europe probablement ... il n'est jamais passe par l'Allemagne.



Oui ce que je pensais aussi, merci.
Le voilà à Varsovie en Pologne, je ne sais pas pourquoi, Apple m'a dit qu'il doit arriver au Pays-Bas.
Le transport fonctionne la nuit aussi?


----------



## tiguanito (5 Août 2009)

Toubibouw a dit:


> Oui ce que je pensais aussi, merci.
> Le voilà à Varsovie en Pologne, je ne sais pas pourquoi, Apple m'a dit qu'il doit arriver au Pays-Bas.
> Le transport fonctionne la nuit aussi?



Oui, heureusement que le transport fonctionne la nuit aussi. 
Par contre, quand on voit un colis Apple prend environ ~4 avions differents pour arriver au destinataire, le bilan CO2 ne doit pas etre terrible   le jour ou ils mettent la taxe carbone, va falloir qu'ils trouvent un moyen pour optimiser le transport chez Apple


----------



## theveils.net (5 Août 2009)

Toubibouw a dit:


> Bah moi, mon colis a eu un retard à cause des douanes donc sur UPS, ils m'ont mit comme date d'arrivé le 4 Août. Dès que c'était de nouveau en transit, hop j'ai plus de date d'arrivé.
> Sur le site de Apple, ils mettent toujours le 3 août
> 
> Le suivi sur UPS, je ne comprends rien, si quelqu'un peut m'éclairer:
> ...




J'ai exactement le même suivi que toi, avec les mêmes heures, sauf que le mien à comme destination Neuilly sur seine. Ils sont entrain de me faire devenir fou avec leur coup de la douane et après celui de la Corée. :afraid:

Je pars en vacances vendredi soir alors j'ai vraiment peur qu'il n'arrive pas attend. J'espère qu'il n'a pas été baladé de Shanghai à Cologne puis à Incheon.


----------



## Fingo (5 Août 2009)

Bonjour, 

Mon macbook pro devrait arriver demain (!!), livré par UPS. 

Est-ce qu'il est possible de savoir auprès d'ups vers qu'elle heure ?
la fourchette donnée c'est 9h - 19h...pas bien précis


----------



## lobys (5 Août 2009)

MBP commandé dimanche et coque de protection commandé lundi, le tout a été livré aujourd'hui vers 12h.
Pourtant au moment de la commande de ma coque il annonçait un délai de 2 semaine et se matin au surprise coque envoyé hier et livré ce matin.
Donc je suis très contant des délais de livraison d'apple store.


----------



## jeromejp (5 Août 2009)

'tain, j'ai commandé mon MBP mardi matin, mais toujours aucune nouvelle. J'aimerai savoir : l'ajout des petits accessoires (adaptateur vidéo + télécommande) compte-t-il comme modification, et donc avec 10 jours pour la livraison ? ou bien ce sera livré à côté, et je peux espérer le recevoir également rapidement ?

sinon, pour ces broutilles, si j'avais su, je les aurai acheté en apple store !!!


----------



## lobys (5 Août 2009)

ils vont tout envoyer en même temps quand tout sera disponible.


----------



## Toubibouw (5 Août 2009)

Voilà, j'ai reçu mon MPB 13'. Bon j'étais pas là pour le réceptionner, c'est ma mère qui ma remplacé.

Pour theveils.net, j'avais pareil, le colis est en Corée du sud. Ensuite, le mien est arrivé à Varsovie hier soir, puis ensuite à Cologne la nuit.
La journée j'ai pas pu voir mais j'ai été livré


----------



## tiguanito (5 Août 2009)

Toubibouw a dit:


> Voilà, j'ai reçu mon MPB 13'. Bon j'étais pas là pour le réceptionner, c'est ma mère qui ma remplacé.
> 
> Pour theveils.net, j'avais pareil, le colis est en Corée du sud. Ensuite, le mien est arrivé à Varsovie hier soir, puis ensuite à Cologne la nuit.
> La journée j'ai pas pu voir mais j'ai été livré



Mon 15'' est a Varsovie ce soir, j'ai donc bien espoire pour demain   apparemment ils font plus ou moins tous le même trajet Chine-Corée-Varsovie-Cologne-Ville d'arrivée ....


----------



## theveils.net (6 Août 2009)

> KOELN (COLOGNE)DE      06/08/2009      0:30      LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
> 06/08/2009     0:14     LECTURE D'IMPORTATION
> KOELN (COLOGNE)DE     05/08/2009     22:53     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
> WARSAWPL     05/08/2009     21:05     LECTURE AU DEPART
> ...



J'ai appelé UPS pour savoir ce qui se passait avec mon colis. Réponse immédiate de mon interlocuteur : "Tout est normal. Vous l'aurez demain".

Mais alors pourquoi est-il d'abord aller en Allemagne puis aller en Corée pour retourner en Allemagne ?

"Monsieur, ce n'est pas votre colis qui a fait ce chemin mais les informations concernant le dédouanement, votre colis est partie aujourd'hui le 5"

Soulagement, UPS ne s'amuse a faire faire le tour du monde à mon macbook.


----------



## tiguanito (6 Août 2009)

Livre ce matin pour moi, donc delais realistes au final. En gros 7j pour l'expedition + 4j pour le transport depuis la Chine. (par contre j'ai du batailler avec le paiement carte bleue)
Mon MBP 15'' est deballe et en charge la ... (de batterie et de mises a jour logiciel ) Rien a dire, c'est vraiment beau


----------



## theveils.net (6 Août 2009)

Reçu à 9h50 ce matin. Tout simplement magnifique


----------



## Neirbo (14 Août 2009)

Salut à tous 


Je viens aussi de commander un mbp 15" avec quelques modifications (500go de disque en 7200). Il a été commandé mardi soir, on est jeudi et je n'ai toujours aucune nouvelle de la part d'Apple. La livraison est prévu sur le site pour dans deux semaine.

Après lecture de ce topic je pense que c'est normal ... avec le weekend du 15 aout il faut que je m'attende à ce qu'il soit livré la semaine prochaine ... J'espère lundi ou mardi


qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## oxygo (14 Août 2009)

Vu que tu as demandé du sur mesure c'est plus long en effet. Commandé Mardi je l'ai reçu ce matin  Mais aucunes personnalisation.


----------



## Neirbo (15 Août 2009)

OK merci  je vais attendre un peu alors ! Bon weekend a tous.


----------



## sunshines (20 Août 2009)

Je suis un peu étonné par toutes ces tribulations de voyages, j'ai commandé un MBP antiglare (seul modif) mardi matin avec avis de départ dans 4 jours. pour arriver le 27/28 aout (Soit 9 jours).

Mais je vais voir hier où en est ma commande (ne serait-ce que parce que je n'ai pas eu de confirmation mail, ce qui est maintenant fait) et on me dit que le colis est prêt à être expédier, mais apparemment ils veulent pas le faire partir.

Il faudrait leur dire que lorsque le délai de livraison est finalement plus court, ce n'est pas la peine de tout faire pour l'envoyer à la date prévue :rateau:


----------



## boubou777 (20 Août 2009)

je suis dans le même cas que toi
mais tout est normale ! j'ai l'habitude ! normalement il devrait partir ce soir...enfin la journée pour les USA ! car c'est de là que part l'ordre de départ....
pour une arrivée vraisemblablement mardi ou mercredi...(il devrait passer le week soit en allemagne soit en chine !! douane oblige)

à suivre...


----------



## sunshines (21 Août 2009)

ça y'est il est parti avec un jour d'avance mais dois arriver avec 4 jours de retard !  A ce point là ils auraient pu mettre SL dedans !


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

sunshines a dit:


> Je suis un peu étonné par toutes ces tribulations de voyages, j'ai commandé un MBP antiglare (seul modif) mardi matin avec avis de départ dans 4 jours. pour arriver le 27/28 aout (Soit 9 jours).
> 
> Mais je vais voir hier où en est ma commande (ne serait-ce que parce que je n'ai pas eu de confirmation mail, ce qui est maintenant fait) et on me dit que le colis est prêt à être expédier, mais apparemment ils veulent pas le faire partir.
> 
> Il faudrait leur dire que lorsque le délai de livraison est finalement plus court, ce n'est pas la peine de tout faire pour l'envoyer à la date prévue :rateau:




l'expedition est tjrs bonne et correct sur le delai

c'est la preparation qui est approximative (dans ton cas l'option mat)


----------



## sunshines (21 Août 2009)

Je viens updater, accélération soudaine, la livraison est maintenant prévu pour le 24 (lundi) soit 7 jours avant la seconde date donnée, le MBP est en lecture d'exportation à Shangai et a déjà discuté avec les douanes de l'UE à Cologne !

Donc 1 jours d'avance sur la date d'expédition pour le moment et si tout marche comme sur des roulettes 3 ou 4 jours d'avances sur la date de réception prévue !


----------



## boubou777 (21 Août 2009)

le colis est parti de shangai ce matin et est déjà à cologne !! (bon pour y passer le week !)
livraison prévu le 24/08 !!!


----------



## sunshines (21 Août 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> le colis est parti de shangai ce matin et est déjà à cologne !! (bon pour y passer le week !)
> livraison prévu le 24/08 !!!



Sans passer par la Pologne ? Y'a pas marqué dédouanement plutôt ?


----------



## boubou777 (21 Août 2009)

non pas en Pologne !


----------



## sunshines (21 Août 2009)

Ah bah non, Il est encore à Shangaï en fait, je pense qu'ils prennent le même avion !
Il discute juste avec les douanes qui sont communes à toute l'Europe !

Edit : C'est sur, on a les mêmes horaires !


----------



## boubou777 (21 Août 2009)

enchanté de voyager en ta compagnie !!

tu as sans doute raison, encore à Shanghai (avec bureau de dédouanement allemand) ou alors l'inverse 

avec voix d'hotesse de l'air :
- les macbook pro du vol 93xx de AppleAirline sont priés de fermer l'écran et de rester en veille jusqu'à destination.....


----------



## iKebab (21 Août 2009)

Personnellement, commande passée le 11 août et expédiée le 17 août. De où à où je sais pas exactement :mouais:

Et là en lisant vos réponses je me suis dis : " Allez vas-y ! Retourne voir le suivi de l'expédition encore une fois ! " :rose::love:

La page a changé, j'ai enfin un transporteur : NL Distribution Center. Mais la date d'estimation de livraison et la même que depuis le début : 26 août. Peut-être que maintenant ça va changé :love::love:

Je suppose que l'attente parait aussi interminable pour vous que pour moi


----------



## sunshines (21 Août 2009)

iKebab a dit:


> La page a changé, j'ai enfin un transporteur : NL Distribution Center. Mais la date d'estimation de livraison et la même que depuis le début : 26 août. Peut-être que maintenant ça va changé :love::love:
> 
> Je suppose que l'attente parait aussi interminable pour vous que pour moi



T'as fait des modifs j'imagine sur ton ordi pour avoir un temps aussi long ? Ce fera même pas une semaine pour moi, donc c'est horrible certes :love:, mais pas autant que toi !:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

si standard (donc sans modif ni option): Pays Bas

si CTO: Chine

@ikebab: si tu as commande un autre article en meme temps ca peut retarder l'envoi


----------



## iKebab (21 Août 2009)

Oui CTO ! Enfin aucune modification sur la configuration matérielle de la machine mais juste une télécommande Apple Remote et une Sacoche


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

iKebab a dit:


> Oui CTO ! Enfin aucune modification sur la configuration matérielle de la machine mais juste une télécommande Apple Remote et une Sacoche




aucune modif c'est pas CTO 

c'est la telecommande et la sacoche qui retardent ta commande

c'est pour que generalement si j'achete une machine sans option je ne prends rien d'autre sur applestore histoire d'avoir plus rapidement la machine


----------



## iKebab (21 Août 2009)

Ben sur la commande c'est écrit MBP 13.3 / 2.53 / CTO :mouais: Je comprend plus rien xD

La sacoche est à part ! Mais je vois pas la télécommande. Donc le CTO ça doit être ça apparemment


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

iKebab a dit:


> Ben sur la commande c'est écrit MBP 13.3 / 2.53 / CTO :mouais: Je comprend plus rien xD
> 
> La sacoche est à part ! Mais je vois pas la télécommande. Donc le CTO ça doit être ça apparemment




oui ca doit etre considere comme CTO si tu as coche la telecommande sur la meme page que ton mac

je viens de simuler une commande, ca passe de 24h a 3 jours si tu ajoutes la telecommande...


----------



## boubou777 (21 Août 2009)

iKebab a dit:


> Ben sur la commande c'est écrit MBP 13.3 / 2.53 / CTO :mouais: Je comprend plus rien xD
> 
> La sacoche est à part ! Mais je vois pas la télécommande. Donc le CTO ça doit être ça apparemment



oui très certainement !
c'est vrai que pour une télécommande !!! c'est râlant un si long délai...ce qui est bizard c'est que moi aussi je suis CTO (ajout de ram)mais je l'ai commandé le 18/08...


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> oui très certainement !
> c'est vrai que pour une télécommande !!! c'est râlant un si long délai...ce qui est bizard c'est que moi aussi je suis CTO (ajout de ram)mais je l'ai commandé le 18/08...




l'ajout de ram est du vrai CTO par contre

parce que la machine n'est pas standard, elle est fabriquee sur demande (= custom to order)


alors que dans le cas d'ikebab, la machine est standard, stockee aux pays bas prete a l'expedition, sauf que la telecommande n'est peut pas disponible immediatement + manutention pour conditionner portable et telecommande ensemble (2 emballages distincts)


----------



## sunshines (21 Août 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> oui très certainement !
> c'est vrai que pour une télécommande !!! c'est râlant un si long délai...ce qui est bizard c'est que moi aussi je suis CTO (ajout de ram)mais je l'ai commandé le 18/08...



Je suis aussi CTO et j'ai commandé le même jour que toi, on pourrait croire que c'est parce que nos modification sont banales, mais la télécomande ça me parait pas un truc ultra compliqué non plus !!


----------



## Cidou (21 Août 2009)

iKebab a dit:


> Ben sur la commande c'est écrit MBP 13.3 / 2.53 / CTO :mouais: Je comprend plus rien xD
> 
> La sacoche est à part ! Mais je vois pas la télécommande. Donc le CTO ça doit être ça apparemment


Salut,

Je viens de faire une simulation (oh j'avoue que j'ai beaucoup hésité à cliquer sur "Ajouter au panier" :love sur l'iMac 24" haut de gamme. 

- en prenant la carte graphique ATI je passe bien en CTO : 24h -> 3 jours
- en prenant en plus la télécommande : 3 jours -> *8 jours !*

Ça vous semble normal ? Ils ont peut-être un problème d'approvisionnement au niveau de la télécommande.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2009)

c'est surtout qu'ils ont un stock aux Pays Bas principalement constitué de mac standards et d'ipod

les accessoires doivent provenir d'un stock different...


----------



## iKebab (21 Août 2009)

Ah ça vient de passer chez UPS et la date de livraison a été avancée au 25 aout


----------



## sunshines (21 Août 2009)

iKebab a dit:


> Ah ça vient de passer chez UPS et la date de livraison a été avancée au 25 aout



Vi, NL truc bidule doit indiquer que ton ordi est au Pays-Bas ou alors que les autres composants y sont et que tout le monde va se retrouver pour faire la route ensemble !


----------



## boubou777 (22 Août 2009)

j'ai l'impression d'avoir un soucis sur le transit !???
quelqu'un a déjà eu ce cas ?


----------



## sunshines (22 Août 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> j'ai l'impression d'avoir un soucis sur le transit !???
> quelqu'un a déjà eu ce cas ?



Tkt pas j'ai exactement la même chose, le colis est parti et les douanes européennes l'attendent.


----------



## oxygo (22 Août 2009)

Wa si j'avais eu ça je pense que j'aurais été fou


----------



## boubou777 (23 Août 2009)

maintenant il est parti à "incheon en corée du sud !!!!! c'est à n'y rien comprendre !?
en plus le délai a été repoussé de 2 jours 

ils ont du se tromper d'avion !!


----------



## sunshines (23 Août 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> maintenant il est parti à "incheon en corée du sud !!!!! c'est à n'y rien comprendre !?
> en plus le délai a été repoussé de 2 jours
> 
> ils ont du se tromper d'avion !!



Ouais non je me suis trompé l'autre jour, il partait pas pour l'Allemagne mais la Corée (là il est parti pour l'Europe c'est sur). Par contre on s'est fait avoir au niveau de la douane, ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'on a perdu qu'une journée mais il nous décalde de deux... 

Enfin bref tu l'auras compris je suis exactement dans la même situation que toi !


----------



## boubou777 (23 Août 2009)

sunshines a dit:


> Ouais non je me suis trompé l'autre jour, il partait pas pour l'Allemagne mais la Corée (là il est parti pour l'Europe c'est sur). Par contre on s'est fait avoir au niveau de la douane, ce qui m'étonne c'est qu'on a perdu qu'une journée mais il nous décalde de deux...
> 
> Enfin bref tu l'auras compris je suis exactement dans la même situation que toi !



on voit du pays !!!


----------



## sunshines (23 Août 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> on voit du pays !!!



Je pense que tu es d'accord avec moi pour dire que le pays je m'en fous, je veux juste qu'il arrive !!! Je deviens dingue à refresh la page de livraisons dès que je peux !


----------



## boubou777 (23 Août 2009)

ouai t'as raison !! 
pourvu que les colis n'ont pas été endommagés sur la route !


----------



## sunshines (23 Août 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> ouai t'as raison !!
> pourvu que les colis n'ont pas été endommagés sur la route !



Ah mais parle pas de malheur !!!


----------



## NightWalker (23 Août 2009)

boubou777 a dit:


> maintenant il est parti à "incheon en corée du sud !!!!! c'est à n'y rien comprendre !?
> en plus le délai a été repoussé de 2 jours
> 
> ils ont du se tromper d'avion !!



Mais non il n'est pas reparti en Corée. En fait il n'a jamais quitté l'Asie encore. 
Ce qui a été réceptionnée à Cologne ce sont les données de dédouanement, sans la machine. Ça leur permet de livrer la machine dès son arrivée en Europe.


----------



## boubou777 (23 Août 2009)

je suis d'accord avec toi sur les données de dédouanement (toujours au même endroit, shanghai).
mais là, il y a bien eu un départ de "incheon kore-du-sud" et je ne pense pas que les services douaniers koréen basés à shanghai est quelque chose à voir avec un départ pour l'europe...:mouais:
je pense vraiment qu'il y a eu une erreur d'aiguillage d'ou le précédent message sur ups "votre colis a fait l'objet d'une exception"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Août 2009)

c'est une erreur de trad en francais

ton colis est bien en cours d'acheminement et comme l'a dit nightwalker ce sont les données de douanes qui sont traitees en europe avant l'arrivee du colis dans l'UE

qd tu verras un message disant "en cours de livraison", ce sera le bon moment, 

d'ici la, ca sert a rien de regarder le suivi tous les jours et de te poser des questions pour rien


----------



## sunshines (24 Août 2009)

Bon j'ai reçu mon MBP aujourd'hui, donc pour répondre à la question du thread, à savoir si les délais tiennent la route la réponse est non.

Alors je me plains pas of course parce que j'ai 3 jours d'avance sur ce qui était prévu, mais les prévisions d'UPS sont farfelues. Vendredi c'était pour le 27, samedi pour le 26, hier le 24 puis ce matin quand je suis allé vérifié c t pour le 25 et finalement le mec arrive à midi avec mon truc. Heureusement que je n'avais rien à faire ces deux jours parce qu'impossible de prévoir.


----------



## boubou777 (24 Août 2009)

sunshines a dit:


> Bon j'ai reçu mon MBP aujourd'hui, donc pour répondre à la question du thread, à savoir si les délais tiennent la route la réponse est non.
> 
> Alors je me plains pas of course parce que j'ai 3 jours d'avance sur ce qui était prévu, mais les prévisions d'UPS sont farfelues. Vendredi c'était pour le 27, samedi pour le 26, hier le 24 puis ce matin quand je suis allé vérifié c t pour le 25 et finalement le mec arrive à midi avec mon truc. Heureusement que je n'avais rien à faire ces deux jours parce qu'impossible de prévoir.



touchdown !:love::love:
excatement les mêmes remarques et délai...:rateau:

excusez moi mais maintenant j'ai du boulot...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

sunshines a dit:


> mais les prévisions d'UPS sont farfelues




basées sur les informations transmises par Apple (conditionnement, logistique, facturation, remise à UPS)


----------



## sunshines (24 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> basées sur les informations transmises par Apple (conditionnement, logistique, facturation, remise à UPS)



Nonon je parle pas de prévision apple mais UPS. Le colis était dans le réseau d'UPS depuis jeudi. Si on excepte la facturation et la remise du colis qui s'est faite rapidement (c'est-à-dire jeudi) je pense pas que apple est quelque chose à voir avec la livraison...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

sunshines a dit:


> Nonon je parle pas de prévision apple mais UPS. Le colis était dans le réseau d'UPS depuis jeudi. Si on excepte la facturation et la remise du colis qui s'est faite rapidement (c'est-à-dire jeudi) je pense pas que apple est quelque chose à voir avec la livraison...




apple utilise un logiciel ups pour preparer des expeditions

les informations transitent bien souvent avant meme que le paquet ne soit pris en charge par UPS

de toute facon, a moins qu'apple n'ait paye pour que le colis parte en priority express, le delai indique n'est qu'a titre indicatif

par ailleurs, tout depend aussi des douanes qui recoivent les informations facturation/dedouanement

le delai indique est generalement maxi, le colis arrive souvent le jour meme ou avant la date indiquee

tant que le colis n'est pas en retard, y a pas a se plaindre


----------



## apneeman (24 Août 2009)

bonsoir à tous, 

quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire si les délais de livraisons augmentent significativement juste après la sortie d'un nouvel os (sachant que je change la config de base en prenant un DD plus grand)? Y a t-il un risque de rupture de stock des MBP 13"?

Est-ce qu'en le commandant le 28, ça prendrait plus de 14 jours (la moyenne d'après ce que j'ai pu lire) pour le recevoir? 
Je pars à l'étranger pour 6 mois le 27 septembre donc je le commande aujourd'hui ou demain si les délais augmentent énormément à cause de la sortie de SL. 

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Tank different (25 Août 2009)

MBP 13" Commandé le 19, avec un adaptateur vga dvi, ce qui lui vaut le suffixe CTO, et la livraison rallongée .. Expédié le 21, " Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation " depuis hier, mais toujours pas de moyen de suivre le colis.. 
La date de livraison quand a elle n'a pas bougée, le 2 sept.
Combien de formules apple utilise pour faire patienter un client jusqu'a la livraison, j'en suis à 5, impatient de voir ce qu'ils peuvent raconter jusqu'au 2...


----------



## iKebab (25 Août 2009)

J'ai connu ça  Mais depuis ce midi il est à la maison 

C'est vrai que il y a pas mal de messages qui changent pour ne rien dire et qui donnent pas plus d'infos.

Mais au final Apple ne s'était pas trompé puisque le premier jour c'était prévu pour le 26-27 aout et il est arrivé le 24.

Courage, même si je sais que c'est long


----------



## Eskayweb (25 Août 2009)

Dans le suivi Apple j'ai ça: 

 		 			"Pas encore expédiée 		

 	 		 			 		 			 				 					 						 							Délai estimé d'expédition: Sous 24 heures 						 						 							 								
Délai estimé de livraison: 26 Aou, 2009 - 28 Aou, 2009"

ça veut dire quoi?


----------



## Tank different (25 Août 2009)

J'aimerais qu'Apple se trompe, depuis quand faut 15 jours pour mettre un adaptateur dans une boite ?

Combien de temps ça a mis vous après le message "" Enlèvement par notre transporteur final en cours de préparation "  ?  A peu près hein, j'essaye juste d'être là le jour ou le mac arrivera..


----------



## L5fanL5 (25 Août 2009)

Je vois que les macbook sont maintenant a 2 jours pour l'expédition si je le commande demain matin pensez vous que je l'aurai samedi ?


----------



## boubou777 (26 Août 2009)

L5fanL5 a dit:


> Je vois que les macbook sont maintenant a 2 jours pour l'expédition si je le commande demain matin pensez vous que je l'aurai samedi ?



non, jeudi prochain


----------



## Marak (26 Août 2009)

J'ai commandé hier midi un mbp 13" et un ipod touch, a 17h c'était expédié (alors que c'était initialement noté 2jours avant expédition), livraison prévue par UPS pour demain.


----------



## L5fanL5 (26 Août 2009)

D'accord merci marak


----------



## Tank different (26 Août 2009)

De mieux en mieux, ils changent même plus le message, mais juste la date..


----------



## Copsté (26 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé samedi dernier (22/08/09) un Imac (dommage pour Snow Leopard, j'aurai dû attendre le 28/08... ) et j'ai reçu aujourd'hui une notification d'expédition qui m'annonce une livraison avant le 1er septembre sans aucune autres indications.

Est-ce qu'UPS nous contacte pour nous donner le jour exact de livraison ou bien faut-il régulièrement aller voir le suivi de commande ?

Merci d'avance...


----------



## havez (26 Août 2009)

Je m'incruste dans ce topic 

J'ai remarqué que les délais de livraison ont tous été augmentés :mouais:
Tous les objets sans exception ont été mis à 2 jours ouvrables.

(exemple pour ma commande d'accessoires: Harman Kardon SoundStick II + micro Blue SnowBall +
Griffin PowerMate => tous ont un délais de 2 jours ouvrables, alors que ce sont des articles de stock et en grand nombre ) 

Snow Leopard monopoliserai la chaîne de livraison?


----------



## jeremieca (27 Août 2009)

Moi mon macbook a été expédié et était estimé pour l'arriver le 24 ou 25 (hier ou aujourd'hui) mais ça n'est pas le cas. De plus, mon numéro 80... ne donne rien sur TNT ni sur UPS  

Vous en pensez quoi ?


----------



## Eskayweb (27 Août 2009)

Salut, je voudrais savoir si s'était normal que le tracking US et FR n'affichaient pas la même chose?

Sur le US j'ai: Prepared for Shipment autrement dit Prêt à être expédiée?
Sur le FR j'ai: Pas encore expédiée

Lequel des deux croire?


----------



## pickwick (27 Août 2009)

Quel stress général quand même , l'arrivée de Miss Monde chez vous ne vous mettrait pas dans un pareil état !!


----------



## deenasty (27 Août 2009)

INCHEON, KR	27/08/2009	10:49	LECTURE AU DEPART
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	27/08/2009	2:36	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON
INCHEON, KR	27/08/2009	7:33	LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
SHANGHAI, CN	27/08/2009	5:41	LECTURE AU DEPART
SHANGHAI, CN	26/08/2009	23:00	LECTURE AU DEPART
26/08/2009	21:07	LECTURE D'EXPORTATION
KOELN (COLOGNE), DE	26/08/2009	14:26	LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.
SHANGHAI, CN	26/08/2009	12:09	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
CN	26/08/2009	23:55	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES

Euh ? Ok... J'habite à l'Ouest de la Chine...il parait...


----------



## havez (27 Août 2009)

Eskayweb a dit:


> Salut, je voudrais savoir si s'était normal que le tracking US et FR n'affichaient pas la même chose?
> 
> Sur le US j'ai: Prepared for Shipment autrement dit Prêt à être expédiée?
> Sur le FR j'ai: Pas encore expédiée
> ...



L'US est souvent en avance sur le FR


----------



## Eskayweb (27 Août 2009)

Ok merci mais ce qui m'étonne c'est la date de livraison prévue: 26 Aug, 2009 - 28 Aug, 2009


----------



## havez (27 Août 2009)

Eskayweb a dit:


> Ok merci mais ce qui m'étonne c'est la date de livraison prévue: 26 Aug, 2009 - 28 Aug, 2009



Surtout, que dit UPS/TNT à ce sujet?
Si il est déjà chez eux, alors, apprête toi à le recevoir demain


----------



## Eskayweb (27 Août 2009)

euh j'ai aucun code:


----------



## juju57200 (27 Août 2009)

Bonjour à tous ! Récent switcheur, j'inaugure mon premier post sur ce forum.

J'ai fait l'acquisition vendredi dernier d'un iMac 20 pouces dont je suis très satisfait. Dans la foulée, j'ai fait la commande de SL grâce au programme de mise à niveau sur le site d'Apple.

Jusqu'à maintenant, le statut de ma commande était " expédition à partir de Septembre" mais depuis ce matin, mon statut a changé en " Expédié le: Aug 24, 2009".
Agréable surprise mais je n'ai cependant toujours rien ...

Est-ce une erreur de la part d'Apple car depuis Lundi, mon colis aurait dû arrivé ?
D'autres personnes sont-elles dans mon cas ?
Pensez-vous que j'ai une chance de l'avoir demain car je pars Samedi ?

Je vous remercie par avance ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

eskayweb


si tu as paye par virement (ce qui semble apparaitre), le delai est un peu plus long le temps qu'ils verifient le paiement

et une fois seulement a l'expedition, tu verras apparaitre le numero UPS

pour l'instant ce n'est qu'un dossier en traitement


----------



## havez (27 Août 2009)

Tu n'as reçu aucun e-mail d'Apple te donnant un N° de suivi transporteur, et celui-ci n'est pas visible dans ton suivi Apple?

Alors, il ne doit pas être encore pris en charge par le transporteur, je ne vois que sa 

EDIT: painauchocolat m'a distancé :rateau:


----------



## Eskayweb (27 Août 2009)

painauchocolat a dit:


> eskayweb
> 
> 
> si tu as paye par virement (ce qui semble apparaitre), le delai est un peu plus long le temps qu'ils verifient le paiement
> ...



J'ai bien payé par virement, et il a été vérifié vu que j'ai reçu l'e-mail de confirmation de commande

---------- Post added at 15h37 ---------- Previous post was at 15h36 ----------




havez a dit:


> Tu n'as reçu aucun e-mail d'Apple te donnant un N° de suivi transporteur, et celui-ci n'est pas visible dans ton suivi Apple?
> 
> Alors, il ne doit pas être encore pris en charge par le transporteur, je ne vois que sa
> 
> EDIT: painauchocolat m'a distancé :rateau:



Non je n'ai reçu aucun e-mail d'Apple. Le dernier que j'ai reçu c'est celui pour confirmer ma commande


----------



## havez (27 Août 2009)

L'e-mail t'informer que le payement est bien arrivé?
Car la confirmation de commande à 2 version si je me rappelle.
Si tu n'as reçu qu'1 seul e-mail d'Apple, alors ton payement n'est ni arriver, ni accepter, et ton colis est encore moins expédier 

Sinon, il faut dans tous les cas attendre que soit l'envoi soit expédié, soit que le transporteur
final le prenne en charge


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2009)

faut juste attendre qu'ils editent les bordereaux de facturation et ouvrent un dossier d'expedition avant l'enlevement par UPS
attends un peu


----------



## Eskayweb (27 Août 2009)

Je suppose c'est celui-là:


----------



## L5fanL5 (27 Août 2009)

J'ai commandé le méme que toi , j'ai payé par carte bancaire et le colis n'est toujours pas parti


----------



## guyguy333 (28 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé mon MBP lundi par téléphone, j'ai recu un mail tout à l'heure qui me disait comme quoi il était expédié et j'ai eu mes numéros de tracking (parti en 2 colis :rateau.
Seulement, je comprend pas trop la date qui est marqué à droite sur cette image, elle représente quoi ? (31 aout)
Je sais aussi que le colis est parti par SYNCREON                                                                                                                                                                       et Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.                                                                                                                                                                      avec les 2 numéros de suivis.

Merci


----------



## Eskayweb (28 Août 2009)

Je reviens donner des nouvelles, il a été expédiée aujourd'hui 
Je devrais le recevoir lundi


----------



## L5fanL5 (28 Août 2009)

Moi aussi envoyé hier soir


----------



## Eskayweb (28 Août 2009)

Cool ça 

Par contre j'ai bien un n° de suivis en 1Z******** mais il fonctionne pas sur le site d'UPS >.<"


----------



## apneeman (28 Août 2009)

Salut à tous, 

j'aurais voulu savoir si c'est ma connexion internet ou mon pc (je suis pas encore sous mac ) qui plantent ou si l'apple store belge est bien indisponible pour commander un MBP? 

Quand je veux sélectionner ma configuration, j'ai ce message qui apparait: "Impossible de trouver la page que vous recherchez. Essayez l'un des liens ci-dessous."

On est tellement fans en Belgique de SL que le site est déjà surchargé?

Merci


----------



## Eskayweb (28 Août 2009)

C'est bien l'Apple Store qui déconne, j'ai le même message


----------



## apneeman (28 Août 2009)

Bon allez, j'ai déjà attendu quelques jours, je vais essayer d'attendre quelques heures pour commander le petit. Merci pour la réponse


----------



## L5fanL5 (28 Août 2009)

Moi mon numéro de suivi est encore celui d'apple , j'attends que ma page de suivi soit actualisée avec le bon numéro , ma dernière commande ça s'est passé comme sa


----------



## guyguy333 (28 Août 2009)

Le numéro de suivi à rallonge que Apple donne, c'est celui du transporter final ?


----------



## apneeman (28 Août 2009)

Scandaleux: l'apple store belge est hors service depuis ce matin! Moi qui attendait la sortie de SL pour acheter un MBP...
J'ai donc téléphoné au service client en expliquant que l'apple store ne fonctionne pas et le mec me dit qu'on peut passer commande par téléphone...Je me dis chouette, si ça peut accélerer le processus! 

10 min plus tard: "ah mr, excusez nous mais on a un problème, je vous rappelle lorsque le pbm est réglé..."
Je demande s'il parle de l'apple store belge qui ne fonctionne pas pcq c'est bien pour ça que je l'appellais et il me dit oui. 
Ca veut donc dire que le téléphoniste (probablement français pcq je pense que pour les belges francophones, on est dévié vers la France) allait commander via l'apple store belge...Ils sont payés avec des commissions sur les ventes réalisées pcq il voulait que je commande avec lui mais ne sait rien faire de plus que moi devant mon écran?


----------



## L5fanL5 (28 Août 2009)

guyguy333 a dit:


> Le numéro de suivi à rallonge que Apple donne, c'est celui du transporter final ?



Le numéro qu'apple donne n'est pas le numéro de suivi transporteur , ils le donnent plus tard dans certains cas et il sera sous cette forme pour le suivi ups " 1Z9999999999999999 "avec ce code tu pourra tracer ton colis mais avec celui qu'apple donne sous cette forme 8099999999 ne sers pas sur le site d'ups . 

Voila j'espére que j'ai répondu correctement a ta question


----------



## guyguy333 (28 Août 2009)

L5fanL5 a dit:


> Le numéro qu'apple donne n'est pas le numéro de suivi transporteur , ils le donnent plus tard dans certains cas et il sera sous cette forme pour le suivi ups " 1Z9999999999999999 "avec ce code tu pourra tracer ton colis mais avec celui qu'apple donne sous cette forme 8099999999 ne sers pas sur le site d'ups .
> 
> Voila j'espére que j'ai répondu correctement a ta question



Ah ok, merci beaucoup pour cette précision. 
Mon colis est parti hier, je peux espérer l'avoir lundi ou mardi ?

Merci


----------



## havez (28 Août 2009)

guyguy333 a dit:


> Ah ok, merci beaucoup pour cette précision.
> Mon colis est parti hier, je peux espérer l'avoir lundi ou mardi ?
> 
> Merci



Si il est parti de Chine, compte pour la fin de la semaine prochaine


----------



## L5fanL5 (28 Août 2009)

Cela dépends de si il viens de NL ou de chine , si il viens de NL se sera rapide si il viens de chine plus long , , mais normalement il te disent une date aproximative moi ils me disent mardi mais j'espére que ce sera lundi ^^


----------



## Tank different (28 Août 2009)

Là ça se complique pour moi,

La date de livraison estimée est passé au 25/08/09 ce matin.. alors qu'elle était 

prévue pour le 28. Et ce n'est plus ups qui a mon colis .." Transporteur assigné : EAGLE " avec un autre 

numéro de suivi de colis et un statut "En cours de livraison" , mais aucun moyen de joindre " Eagle " 

( Jamais entendu le nom de cette société ) ni même de trouver un site pour le suivi de mon colis....

Et bien sur, Apple ne réponds plus depuis 3j.


----------



## guyguy333 (28 Août 2009)

havez a dit:


> Si il est parti de Chine, compte pour la fin de la semaine prochaine



Oki merci, je trouvais ca long leur date de réception estimée (7 septembre), mais à priori, ca sera bien pour la fin de semaine prochaine minimum


----------



## L5fanL5 (28 Août 2009)

@ Tank Different : 

Tu habite ou ? en france ?

Pour le suivi chez eagle je crois que c'est cette page : http://eagletransport.net/index2.htm


----------



## Tank different (28 Août 2009)

L5fanL5 a dit:


> @ Tank Different :
> 
> Tu habite ou ? en france ?
> 
> Pour le suivi chez eagle je crois que c'est cette page : http://eagletransport.net/index2.htm


Oui, en France, j'ai eu le malheur de prendre un adaptateur pour mon écran en même temps que le 

mbp. J'ai eu apple, livraison estimée au 1er sept , 14 jours après l'expédition .. si la date est respectée 

bien sur..

Pour le lien merci bien, je rentre chez moi demain, j'regarderais ça.


----------



## L5fanL5 (28 Août 2009)

Ca me parrait bizare que ca ne soit pas ups ou la poste qui te livre , tiens nous au courant .


----------



## NightWalker (28 Août 2009)

Certainement pas la poste, c'est soit UPS, soit TNT, soit Flextronic.


----------



## guyguy333 (28 Août 2009)

J'ai tout de meme eu 2 numéros de tracking, mais j'arrive pas à les faire fonctionner sur les sites des 2 compagnies, serait-ce bloqué :mouais: ?

Shipped on: Aug 27, 2009 via Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.                              
Tracking #: ************************                                                                                                        
 Shipped on: Aug 27, 2009 via SYNCREON                                                           
 Tracking #: *************************


----------



## bafien (29 Août 2009)

moi j'ai ça







Et c'est TNT NL normalement, mais le N° de suivi est le même qu'Apple pour l'instant donc ça ne marche pas!!!!

Patience...


----------



## Tank different (29 Août 2009)

Et moi ça me paraît bizarre de voir que je ne peux toujours pas suivre mon colis, à 2 jours de la soit disante 

livraison.

Je m'installe dans un nouvel appart' à partir de mardi matin, comment je fais pour le changement d'adresse 

au près d'apple ? Je sens que ce n'est pas fini ..


----------



## L5fanL5 (29 Août 2009)

Je crois qu'il faut passer par le livreur je pense , ou alors appelle apple 

maintenant c'est moi qui suis embété mon colis est parti de la belgique a 23h48 et plus de nouvelles d'ou il est ce matin :s


----------



## Eskayweb (29 Août 2009)

L5fanL5 a dit:


> Je crois qu'il faut passer par le livreur je pense , ou alors appelle apple
> 
> maintenant c'est moi qui suis embété mon colis est parti de la belgique a 23h48 et plus de nouvelles d'ou il est ce matin :s



Il y était arrivé quand en Belgique? Juste pour savoir 

Le mien y est arrivé hier soir à Bruxelles à 23h43 d'après le suivi UPS et n'y bougera pas avant lundi matin pour venir chez moi


----------



## L5fanL5 (29 Août 2009)

Arrivée en belgique a 20h25 reparti 23h48 , nos camions ont du se croiser , mais on mon avis ils font pas bouger du tout les colis du week end , ma mére son anniv c'est dimanche elle aura son cadeau mardi  ^^


----------



## Eskayweb (29 Août 2009)

Certainement, je suis du même avis que toi ^^


----------



## guyguy333 (29 Août 2009)

Le suivi ne marche plus chez moi sur l'apple store us, ca me dit :

*Shipment Status*


*        This service is currently unavailable, please try again later   	
*


----------



## L5fanL5 (29 Août 2009)

Vous ne pouvez pas imaginer comment je flippe , d'autant plus que c'est le cadeau de ma mére 








Comme vous le voyez , plus de nouvelles :s


----------



## havez (29 Août 2009)

C'est le week-end, et UPS stop ses livraisons jusqu'au lundi 

Désolé mais ta mère ne recevra pas son cadeau à temps


----------



## Eskayweb (29 Août 2009)

C'est vrai que c'est flippant mais bon d'après cette page: http://minurl.fr/wzw cela peut-être normal, suffit d'attendre 

Sinon pour info de facturations reçus et lecture de l'origine ont a les mêmes heures 

Edit: Grillé


----------



## L5fanL5 (29 Août 2009)

Ouf , je suis rassuré pas grave pour ma mére elel attendra 

Nos colis se sont cotoyés dans le camion de NL , en plus ce sont les mémes macbook


----------



## guyguy333 (30 Août 2009)

Vous avez recu votre numéro de suivi UPS après combien de temps que le macbook soit parti de l'usine d'apple ?


----------



## L5fanL5 (30 Août 2009)

Ca mets souvent entre 1 et 2 jours


----------



## guyguy333 (30 Août 2009)

Ah ok merci, moi ca fait 2 jours et j'ai toujours des numéros de tracking pour des boites comme Kuhne & Nagel Spedition s.a r.  et SYNCREON...


----------



## Tank different (30 Août 2009)

Toujours eagle en transporteur, avec la date de livraison estimée au 25/08/09.. 

Désespérant.


----------



## Eskayweb (30 Août 2009)

J'ai une question assez importante:

Quand on est livré par UPS il y a quelque chose à signer? Si oui est-ce grave si par exemple c'est mon père qui signe à ma place hors que le colis est à mon nom?


----------



## L5fanL5 (30 Août 2009)

Coucou , alors pour ups , tu signe sur un ordinateur tactile avec un stylo , ils ne vérifient même pas la collègue de ma mère signe souvent pour elle . Donc a moins de tomber sur un conducteur con et chiant je pense que tu n'aura pas de problème pour le faire réceptionner par ton père .


----------



## Eskayweb (31 Août 2009)

L5fanL5 a dit:


> Coucou , alors pour ups , tu signe sur un ordinateur tactile avec un stylo , ils ne vérifient même pas la collègue de ma mère signe souvent pour elle . Donc a moins de tomber sur un conducteur con et chiant je pense que tu n'aura pas de problème pour le faire réceptionner par ton père .



Ok merci parce que cette après-midi je doit partir et si il n'est pas passé c'est mon père qui le reçoit


----------



## L5fanL5 (31 Août 2009)

Toujours pas de nouvelles du colis depuis samedi , le stress je vous dis pas ^^


----------



## apneeman (2 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

Enfin sur mac (mon premier)!!!!!!

Délais respectés: commande le 28/08, estimation initiale de livraison: 07/09, livraison réestimée: 04/09 et finalement, livraison le 02/09

Juste pour info, MBP 13" 2.53 Ghz avec DD plus grande capacité.


----------



## Lachapin (2 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je vient à mon tour de craquer pour un iMac, mon tout premier ^^. Après une multitude de recherches infructueuse sur le paiement par chèque sur l'Apple Store, je me décide de vous posez une question :

Pour les personnes qui on déjà réalisées un paiement par chèque auprès de l'Apple Store, en moyenne, combien de temps vous avez attendu pour être livré?

(Mon chèque est parti le 27.08, et sur le store je suis toujours en "cours de vérification". J'ai jamais été si impatient, je check 100x par jour le Store T.T)


----------



## havez (2 Septembre 2009)

3 à 5 jours ouvrables dans le meilleur des cas, 1 semaine ouvrable dans le pire  (pour la validation du chèque)


----------



## Lachapin (2 Septembre 2009)

Merci Havez 
Bon je me dit qu'au pire il me reste 300 ou 400 check avant la validation du chèque.
Vivement l'étape suivante


----------



## bbpijos (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous ! 

J'ai commandé un macbook pro 13" dimanche, et je consulte tous les jours mon compte apple et le site d'ups ! apple m'annonce une date de livraison estimée au 4/9/09 c'est a dire demain ! J'aurais voulu savoir si ce delai sera respecté ? 

Voilà ce que m'affiche ups si quelqu'un pouvait m'eclairer :

Localisation 	        		Date 	        		Heure Locale 	        		Description
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Quest-ce que cest ?
	

 	        	 	        	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	INCHEON, 				  	              	            		     KR 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            03/09/2009 	           	 	           	           	            11:25 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	                     	                           	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            03/09/2009 	           	 	           	           	            7:33 	           	 	           	          LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	SHANGHAI, 				  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            03/09/2009 	           	 	           	           	            4:53 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            03/09/2009 	           	 	           	           	            1:03 	           	 	           	          LECTURE AU DEPART 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	SHANGHAI, 				  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            02/09/2009 	           	 	           	           	            23:39 	           	 	           	          LECTURE D'EXPORTATION 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	KOELN (COLOGNE), 				  	              	            		     DE 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            02/09/2009 	           	 	           	           	            15:46 	           	 	           	          LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON  	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	             	            
	            	         	           	           	            02/09/2009 	           	 	           	           	            12:52 	           	 	           	          LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	 	              	SHANGHAI, 				  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            02/09/2009 	           	 	           	           	            12:08 	           	 	           	          LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 	          	       	         	         	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	          	 	            	 	            	  	              	            		     CN 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            02/09/2009 	           	 	           	           	            0:06 	           	 	           	          INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 	          	      
Merci !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Septembre 2009)

http://forums.macg.co/switch-et-con...de-livraison-apple-store-realiste-152713.html


----------



## bbpijos (3 Septembre 2009)

oui c'est ce que je veux savoir ! Livraison annoncé pour demain !


----------



## bbpijos (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé un Macbook Pro 13" dimanche 30/08 au début la date de livraison était estimée au 8/09 mais là ça a changé et la livraison est prévue pour demain, le 4/09 j'aurais voulu savoir si en effet je le recevrai demain ?

P.S quelqu'un peut il m'expliquer tout ce qui est marqué sur UPS 


NCHEON,                                                                  KR                                                                                                              03/09/2009                                                                   11:25                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                 
                                                                           03/09/2009                                                                   7:33                                                  LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      SHANGHAI,                                                                  CN                                                                                                              03/09/2009                                                                   4:53                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    
                                                                           03/09/2009                                                                   1:03                                                  LECTURE AU DEPART                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      SHANGHAI,                                                                  CN                                                                                                              02/09/2009                                                                   23:39                                                  LECTURE D'EXPORTATION                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      KOELN (COLOGNE),                                                                  DE                                                                                                              02/09/2009                                                                   15:46                                                  LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT. / REMIS PAR LES SERVICES DOUANIERS. ACTUELLEMENT EN TRANSIT POUR LIVRAISON                                                                                                                                                                                                                                            
                                                                           02/09/2009                                                                   12:52                                                  LES DONNÉES DU COLIS SONT TRAITÉES PAR LES SERVICES DE DOUANE. EN ATTENTE DE DÉDOUANEMENT.                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      SHANGHAI,                                                                  CN                                                                                                              02/09/2009                                                                   12:08                                                  LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                CN                                                                                                              02/09/2009                                                                   0:06                                                  INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES


----------



## yret (3 Septembre 2009)

Patience et sang-froid ... Les délais sont la plupart du temps tenus (moi, mon frère, mon père et des amis)


----------



## bbpijos (3 Septembre 2009)

Il est arrivé en Pologne !


----------



## twinworld (3 Septembre 2009)

bon, c'est pas tout à fait la bonne adresse... vous allez pas pinailler pour quelques kilomètres !!!?


----------



## Sitdown (4 Septembre 2009)

J'ai commandé un 13,3 dans suivi de l'expédition j'ai 

_Date de livraison estimée :        07 Sep. 2009 (sujet à changement)
État actuel de l&#8217;expédition      : Expédition acheminée  03 Sep. 2009
Signée par_ 

Je pense le recevoir aujourd'hui, non ?


----------



## bbpijos (4 Septembre 2009)

je ne sais pas du tout ! moi je l'ai commandé dimanche il arrive aujourd'hui ! annoncé le 04/09 sur le site d'apple et sur le site d'ups !! 

Date de livraison reprogrammée :04/09/2009BRUYERES SUR OISE, 				  	              	            		     FR 	             	             	            	         	           	           	            04/09/2009 	           	 	           	           	             7:08 	           	 	           	          EN COURS DE LIVRAISON 	          	                     	                          
Donc j'attends mon macbook pro  !!


----------



## Sitdown (4 Septembre 2009)

Bon je vais voir si le 24h c'est du flan ou pas.


----------



## Lumpy (4 Septembre 2009)

*Bonjour à tous. Voilà j'ai commandé mardi, et le statut de ma commande est toujours le même depuis ce jour. Est-ce normal ?*

*Merci de vos réponses *

------------------------------------------------------


*Sep 1, 2009 à 01:07 PM GMT - Numéro de commande W9********
*Afficher les détails *

*Pas encore expédiée Délai estimé d'expédition: 15 Sep, 2009 *
*Délai estimé de livraison: 17 Sep, 2009 *
*Produit Qté*

*MBP 13.3/2.26/2X2GB/250/SD-FRA *

*1IPOD TOUCH (2ND GEN) 16GB-BNL *

*1IPOD SOCKS-GEN *

*1TECHAIR MESSENGER CASE FOR MACBOOK 1-ZML *

*1APPLE EARPHONES WITH REMOTE AND MIC-GEN *

*1APPLE UNIVERSAL DOCK-GEN *


----------



## yret (4 Septembre 2009)

d'autant plus qu'il peut arriver grâce à un "plombier polonais" ...


----------



## CamilloMac (4 Septembre 2009)

MBP commandé sur le site d'apple le lundi 31/08, annoncé par UPS à livrer le 03/09, le type est passé le 02/09.

Ils sont trop forts ...


----------



## Lumpy (4 Septembre 2009)

*Bonjour à tous. Voilà j'ai commandé mardi, et le statut de ma commande est toujours le même depuis ce jour. Est-ce normal ?*

*Merci de vos réponses *

------------------------------------------------------


*Sep 1, 2009 à 01:07 PM GMT - Numéro de commande W9********
*Afficher les détails *

*Pas encore expédiée Délai estimé d'expédition: 15 Sep, 2009 *
*Délai estimé de livraison: 17 Sep, 2009 *
*Produit Qté*

*MBP 13.3/2.26/2X2GB/250/SD-FRA *

*1IPOD TOUCH (2ND GEN) 16GB-BNL *

*1IPOD SOCKS-GEN *

*1TECHAIR MESSENGER CASE FOR MACBOOK 1-ZML *

*1APPLE EARPHONES WITH REMOTE AND MIC-GEN *

*1APPLE UNIVERSAL DOCK-GEN *


----------



## twinworld (4 Septembre 2009)

oui..


----------



## Lumpy (4 Septembre 2009)

Merci ça me rassure, ça m'inquiètait de voir des temps de livraison aussi long, sachant que je n'ai pas reçu de mail de la part d'Apple


----------



## twinworld (4 Septembre 2009)

ah, si vous n'avez pas reçu de mail de confirmation, ça vaut peut-être la peine de les appeler. 

Aller sur le site de l'Apple Store. Faîtes comme si vous vouliez acheter un mac. Vous l'ajoutez à votre panier et là, il y a un numéro de téléphone en haut à droite de votre écran. Appelez-les pour vérifier que votre commande est bien passée.


----------



## Lumpy (4 Septembre 2009)

Je savais bien qu'il fallait que je m'inquiètes


----------



## twinworld (4 Septembre 2009)

oui, enfin bon, le numéro de téléphone Apple n'est pas top secret.


----------



## Lumpy (4 Septembre 2009)

Par contre j'ai reçu un mail disant "Merci d'avoir acheté votre Mac" avec des liens vers différents tutoriaux...


----------



## Lumpy (5 Septembre 2009)

C'est bon je viens de recevoir un mail me confirmant l'expédition de mon colis


----------



## yret (5 Septembre 2009)

promis s'il arrive chez moi , je te le renvoie ! :rateau:


----------



## Mini_C (7 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Je me permets de me greffer dans la discussion. Dans la rubrique "mode de livraison", j'ai "Merge In Tnst NL Til". Quelqu'un a t-il une idée de ce que ça veut dire ?

Perso, je penche pour quelque chose du genre "rassemblement à l'entrepôt aux Pays-Bas".


----------



## Crisis2k (7 Septembre 2009)

Ca sent les nouveaux iPods ça


----------



## twinworld (7 Septembre 2009)

en transit en Hollande.


----------



## Lumpy (8 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

si mon colis est à Chilly Mazarin (qui est à 100 km de chez moi) ce matin à 10h30 en ARRIVEE, puis-je espérer le recevoir dans la journée ? La date de livraison initiale étant prévu pour demain


----------



## banban02 (8 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé un MBP 13" 2.26GHz, 4Go de ram et un DD de 250gigots associé a un Ipod touch de 8Go, dimanche soir.

L'expédition était prévu sous 24h, et a cette heure le colis ne semble toujours pas expédié.

Je vais sans doute etre tres redondant, mais quel est le delai pour les personnes qui avait une estimation à 24h ???

Pour info :
*Numéro de commande :* W***********
*Date de commande :*    	Sep 6, 2009 à 09:16 PM GMT      	

*Pas encore expédiée * 

*Délai estimé d'expédition*: Sous 24 heures 						 						 							 								
*Délai estimé de livraison:* 10 Sep, 2009 - 14 Sep, 2009 							 						 					.


Et dire que je trouvais tres impatient les personnes ayant commandées quand je lisais ce meme topic...
Mais bon, c'est pas grave docteur ???


----------



## tibodm (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai effectué ma commande samedi 5 vers 18h30 d'un macbook sur lequel j'ai augmenté la capacité du disque dur.
Lundi 7, j'ai reçu un mail d'apple m'indiquant que mon colis avait été expédié. Là ca fait deux jours et ils me disent toujours dans la rubrique "Numéro de suivi du transporteur" : "En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur"

Mon macbook est réellement en chemin ou est il en attente d'etre pris en charge par le transporteur?

Merci d'avance


----------



## MacSedik (9 Septembre 2009)

Salut a tous, 

Je viens de commander un MacBook Pro 15", je viens de payer par virement. je me suis rendu compte qu'à la Banque, ils se sont trompé dans le numéro de référence Bibit B.V. (Partenaire D'Apple) ... Bref je sais pas s'il y a eu des cas similaire ici et je voulais savoir comment ça se passe dans ce cas? est-ce qu'ils y a moyen qu'ils me retrouve avec le Nom qu'ils ont comme Créditeur? 

Merci


----------



## gilzecat (9 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour, merci de m'aider, un peu : sur le Site de Apple pour ma part la commande était estimé pour le 15 sept, et depuis 3 jours sur le suivi du site Apple on m'indique : "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - expédition dans les délais" et à coté signalé le "10 septembre 2009" cela signifie qu'il arrive demain ? 

Et Le numéro du suivi UPS où est-il trouvable ?

Merci

MAJ : j'ai bien recu un mail le 5/09/09 pour me signaler que "Votre commande a été expédiée le *05.09.2009*" mais je n'ai aucun numéro suivi UPS/TNT signalé..


----------



## tibodm (9 Septembre 2009)

j'ai la meme situation que toi "En cours d'acheminement vers le client - expédition dans les délais" avec la date indiqué sur le coté "12 septembre"...

Quelqu'un sait ce que ca veut dire? Parce que d'un autre coté il y a ecrit que la livraison est estimée au 16 septembre...

C'est vraiment trop dur d'attendre!!!


----------



## kenshin49 (9 Septembre 2009)

bonjour,

Voilà ce que je lis sur le détail de mon envoie....

État actuel de l&#8217;expédition
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais09 Sep. 2009




Dans le meme temps un peu plus bas j'ai ça qui dure depuis 4 jours..... on se demande ce que fait le transpoteur...





Numéro de suivi du transporteur
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur

Transporteur assigné
En cours d'acheminement vers la destination finale - le suivi détaillé de l&#8217;expédition sera bientôt mis à jour par le transporteur




bref j'y comprends rien... c'est quoi ce suivi à 2 balles? Quelqu'un peut il m'éclairer?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h06 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h43 ----------

Personne peut m'expliquer comment je peux suivre ma commande?


----------



## yret (9 Septembre 2009)

chouette ! profites-en pour commander du bon fromage aussi ... :rateau:


----------



## banban02 (10 Septembre 2009)

Je me demande si le suivi n'a pas été décalé a cause de l'event d'hier...

Parce que pour ma part je n'ai toujours rien d'expédié, alors que la livraison est prévu entre le 10 et le 14.

J'espère ne pas me tromper, et que mon colis est parti mais que le site n'a pas été mis a jour !!!


----------



## flav04 (10 Septembre 2009)

banban02 a dit:


> Je me demande si le suivi n'a pas été décalé a cause de l'event d'hier...
> 
> Parce que pour ma part je n'ai toujours rien d'expédié, alors que la livraison est prévu entre le 10 et le 14.
> 
> J'espère ne pas me tromper, et que mon colis est parti mais que le site n'a pas été mis a jour !!!


 
J'ai fait la même commande (AC en plus) que toi un jour plus tôt, soit samedi. J'ai les mêmes dates de livraison prévues que toi. Ma commande a également le statut "pas encore expédiée", il faut croire que c'est normal.


----------



## Mini_C (10 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait annuler la commande de ma housse qui, je pensais, était la cause de l'absence d'avancement de ma commande (passée le 3 septembre au soir).

J'ai vérifié sur mon suivi de commande et la housse apparaissait bien dans les produits annulés. Rien à signaler jusque là.

Mais je viens tout juste de retourner voir mon suivi (cf pièce jointe) et là je vois que l'iPod Touch obtenu grâce à l'offre back to school a été annulé et remplacé par le même iPod Touch mais avec une référence différente. J'imagine qu'il s'agit de la nouvelle référence suite à la keynote.

Cela peut-il poser problème pour l'offre de remboursement ? Vous avez ça vous aussi ?

Merci.


----------



## banban02 (10 Septembre 2009)

je viens d'observer la même chose que toi, j'ai donc pris mon téléphone et depuis 10 min : _"tous nos agents sont occupés, nous prendrons votre appel lorsqu'un agent sera disponible"_

affaire à suivre


----------



## Mini_C (10 Septembre 2009)

banban02 a dit:


> je viens d'observer la même chose que toi, j'ai donc pris mon téléphone et depuis 10 min : _"tous nos agents sont occupés, nous prendrons votre appel lorsqu'un agent sera disponible"_



Ha oui il faut s'armer de patience, j'ai eu le droit à une demi-heure d'attente ce matin à 10 heures.


----------



## banban02 (10 Septembre 2009)

j'ai abandonné après 17 min.

Je recommence la !!!


----------



## ELysta (10 Septembre 2009)

banban02 a dit:


> Je me demande si le suivi n'a pas été décalé a cause de l'event d'hier...
> 
> Parce que pour ma part je n'ai toujours rien d'expédié, alors que la livraison est prévu entre le 10 et le 14.
> 
> J'espère ne pas me tromper, et que mon colis est parti mais que le site n'a pas été mis a jour !!!



Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi, j'ai commandé dimanche un macbook pro 13" avec une config de base et un Ipod Touch (opération back to school). 
--Délai estimé de livraison: 10 Sep, 2009 - 14 Sep, 2009 							 						 					---

Je me suis inquiétée de voir ma commande rester sur "pas encore expédiée" du coup j'ai appelé ce matin, j'ai eu un gars qui m'a dit que ma commande était retardée à cause des nouveaux Ipod.
J'ai le droit à un échange d'Ipod du coup, ils me filent le nouveau à la place... ça vaut le coup de patienter un peu... et on garde le remboursement de l'offre.

Sinon il me dit que je receverai ma commande en début de semaine prochaine, mardi ou mercredi.

Y'a plus qu'a être patient... mais je vais continuer à checker ma commande sur le store toutes les 10 minutes...


----------



## Mini_C (10 Septembre 2009)

ELysta a dit:


> J'ai le droit à un échange d'Ipod du coup, ils me filent le nouveau à la place... ça vaut le coup de patienter un peu... et on garde le remboursement de l'offre.



Mais en 8 Go, l'iPod Touch reste le même non ? :mouais: Ils se moquent pas un peu de nous ?


----------



## ELysta (10 Septembre 2009)

Mini_C a dit:


> Mais en 8 Go, l'iPod Touch reste le même non ? :mouais: Ils se moquent pas un peu de nous ?



C'est aussi ce que je me suis dit au départ... mais bon, je trouve ça honnête de nous donner le nouveau quand même.


----------



## Mini_C (10 Septembre 2009)

Moi je trouverais honnête de nous faire le nouveau prix en conservant le remboursement de 185 &#8364; ! 

Mais on s'égare...

Je viens de retourner voir mon suivi et ils me demandent de rentrer les infos d'une autre carte de crédit... je vais devenir fou...

Edit : J'ai contacté ma banque qui me dit que le prélèvement de la somme de 1341 &#8364; est bien passé. Surprenant car ce matin j'ai annulé un article et la somme à régler n'est plus que de 1318 &#8364;. Bref, si j'essaie d'entrer à nouveau les infos de ma carte, elle ne passe toujours pas. Et vu qu'il est 18 h passé, je ne peux plus contacter le service client.

Quelqu'un sait-il ce qui se passe ?


----------



## banban02 (10 Septembre 2009)

Alors j'ai réussi à les joindre.
L'interlocutrice m'a effectivement confirmé l'annulation pour l'Ipod Touch puis une autre commande d'un Ipod touch 8Go, mais elle m'a affirmé qu'il ne s'agissait pas des nouveaux.

Elle m'a aussi confirmé qu'il n'y aura pas de soucis pour le remboursement back to school puisque la commande avait été fait avant le 8 sept.

Et enfin elle m'a annoncé qu'elle me tenait au courant par mail de l'avancée de la commande.

Voila en gros j'en sais pas beaucoup, si ce n'est que le remboursement ne devrait pas poser de soucis, par contre pour l'Ipod je reste surpris de voir que je suis passé d'une référence de type MB **** a un Ipod du type MC ****

Allez courage et patiente, faites comme moi


----------



## banban02 (11 Septembre 2009)

Vous avez une évolution chez vous ???

Moi rien ne bouge et les jours avancent... Comment vais je faire ??? (euh comment je faisais avant ... )

VITE !!!! J'agonise !


----------



## ELysta (11 Septembre 2009)

banban02 a dit:


> Vous avez une évolution chez vous ???
> 
> Moi rien ne bouge et les jours avancent... Comment vais je faire ??? (euh comment je faisais avant ... )
> 
> VITE !!!! J'agonise !




Oui alors moi, sur l'apple US j'ai droit à un :
*Prepared for Shipment* 

par contre la date de livraison est passé de 10 sept. - 14 sept à :
*Delivers: 08 Sep, 2009 - 10 Sep, 2009 						 					*

... donc j'aurais déjà du être livrée et ma commande n'est pourtant pas partie...

y'a des trucs bizarre quand même.


----------



## Mini_C (11 Septembre 2009)

En ce qui me concerne ma carte ne passe toujours pas.

J'en veux à Apple. En fait, ils ont bloqué la somme de la commande sur mon compte. J'ai ensuite supprimé un article de la commande et ils veulent maintenant bloquer la nouvelle somme. Sauf que les deux sommes cumulées dépassent mon plafond.

J'appelle le service client ce matin, l'agent veut réessayer de faire passer ma carte. Il me demande toutes les infos de la carte sauf le cryptogramme mais me dit que ça devrait être débloqué dans 24 h.

J'appelle ma banque dans la foulée (pour être sûr) et c'est là que j'apprends que c'est bien un problème de plafond (sur 15 jours). J'apprends également que l'agent, en ayant tenté de faire passer ma carte sans le crypto, me l'a bloquée !

Je me suis déplacé à la banque pour faire augmenter le plafond et débloquer ma carte. D'après ma banquière, cela aurait dû être pris en compte en fin d'après-midi mais ma carte ne passe toujours pas.


----------



## banban02 (11 Septembre 2009)

ELysta a dit:


> Oui alors moi, sur l'apple US j'ai droit à un :
> *Prepared for Shipment*
> 
> par contre la date de livraison est passé de 10 sept. - 14 sept à :
> ...


J'ai exactement la meme chose que toi, alors que le store FR j'ai toujours rien d'expédié...

Y-a t-il des anciens qui savent à quoi s'en tenir ?

Après quelques heures mon état de commande a été modifié, en effet ma date de livraison a été modifié : 
*Pas encore expédiée* 
*Délai estimé d'expédition*: Sous 24 heures 					 						 							
*Délai estimé de livraison*: 08 Sep, 2009 - 10 Sep, 2009 						 					

Donc en gros je suis censé l'avoir reçu alors qu'il n'est pas expédié ! 

Y'a pas comme un soucis schtroumpf farceur ?


----------



## ELysta (12 Septembre 2009)

Grande nouvelle ce matin ! Ma commande est expédiée et j'ai même mon numéro de suivi...
Livraison prévue d'ici à mercredi, c'est conforme à ce que m'avait dit le gars au téléphone.

Joie et soulagement, merveilleux début de week end !
j'espère que c'est pareil pour toi Banban02.


----------



## gilzecat (12 Septembre 2009)

Moi Apple ma signalé mon numéro de suivi ups depuis déjà deux jours mais sur le site ups il me trouve le colis mais ne m'indique aucune information de localisation.

Juste en info : "infos facturation reçues"


----------



## banban02 (12 Septembre 2009)

ELysta a dit:


> Grande nouvelle ce matin ! Ma commande est expédiée et j'ai même mon numéro de suivi...
> Livraison prévue d'ici à mercredi, c'est conforme à ce que m'avait dit le gars au téléphone.
> 
> Joie et soulagement, merveilleux début de week end !
> j'espère que c'est pareil pour toi Banban02.



Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi Elysta, date de livraison prévue le 16.
Par contre je ne sais pas pour toi, mais UPS ne connait pas encore mon numéro de suivi...

Allez derniere ligne droite...

Courage !


----------



## ELysta (13 Septembre 2009)

banban02 a dit:


> Je suis exactement dans le même cas que toi Elysta, date de livraison prévue le 16.
> Par contre je ne sais pas pour toi, mais UPS ne connait pas encore mon numéro de suivi...
> 
> Allez derniere ligne droite...
> ...



Pour moi c'est pareil, le numéro n'est pas reconnu, voilà le nouveau site où je vais passer mes journées à attendre des nouvelles de mon "précieux"...
Enfin au moins, je suis soulagée qu'il soit parti !


----------



## muhyidin (13 Septembre 2009)

Commande effectuée hier. Délais d'expedition 3 a 4 jours. Livraison estimée 22-23 septembre. C'est un peu long je trouve. Enfin espérons déjà que ce délai soit respecté


----------



## ELysta (14 Septembre 2009)

ça y est ! j'ai le bon numéro de tracking, j'ai accès au suivi sur UPS, enfin j'ai droit au poids de mon colis pour le moment, j'espère le recevoir demain !! 
j'en peux plus d'attendre... impatience, impatience...


----------



## muhyidin (14 Septembre 2009)

Et quel était le délai estime lors de ta commande ?


----------



## banban02 (14 Septembre 2009)

ELysta a dit:


> ça y est ! j'ai le bon numéro de tracking, j'ai accès au suivi sur UPS, enfin j'ai droit au poids de mon colis pour le moment, j'espère le recevoir demain !!
> j'en peux plus d'attendre... impatience, impatience...



Je crois que nos colis font ami ami, parce que je suis dans le même cas que toi  !!!
J'espere l'avoir demain (malgré le fait qu'il est annoncé pour mercredi), allez UPS montre nous ce que tu as dans le bide 
Pour le statut :
Statut :  		*Infos facturation reçues
*
ELysta*, *je te préviens si nos colis font des petits je demande la garde* 

Allez courage a toi 
*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h12 ----------




muhyidin a dit:


> Et quel était le délai estime lors de ta commande ?



Tu as juste à regarder une page avant, Elysta est dans le même cas que moi.
Date de livraison entre le 10 et le 14...

Entre temps, il y a eu l'event, et un changement de l'Ipod touch, donc une annulation de la commande de l'ipod pour nous mettre la nouvelle référence (MC086...)


----------



## Lachapin (14 Septembre 2009)

J'ai les mêmes informations que vous, on va faire un bout de chemin ensemble 

J'espère aussi pour demain mais sans grande conviction. (livraison prévu pour le 15)


----------



## ELysta (14 Septembre 2009)

oui, en effet, je crois qu'on va faire le voyage ensemble, j'ai hate de recevoir les cartes postales pour qu'il me raconte les étapes de son périple avec UPS...
J'ai l'impression d'avoir à nouveau 5 ans la veille de Noël, mais ça me rassure de voir que je ne suis pas la seule ^^

Pour ce qui est des enfants, c'est garde partagée ou rien ! non mais...

Petite question Banban02, as-tu accès à tes factures sur l'apple store ? c'est pour le remboursement de l'offre Back to school, moi ça me dit que je ne peux pas y acceder en ligne... mais il faut que j'en imprime une pour joindre à ma demande de remboursement.
(j'en avais eu une au départ mais comme l'Ipod à changé, je pense qu'il faut que j'en ai une à jour, non ?)


----------



## banban02 (14 Septembre 2009)

ELysta a dit:


> oui, en effet, je crois qu'on va faire le voyage ensemble, j'ai hate de recevoir les cartes postales pour qu'il me raconte les étapes de son périple avec UPS...
> J'ai l'impression d'avoir à nouveau 5 ans la veille de Noël, mais ça me rassure de voir que je ne suis pas la seule ^^
> 
> Pour ce qui est des enfants, c'est garde partagée ou rien ! non mais...
> ...



Effectivement je ne peux pas avoir accès aux factures (je ne m'en étais pas occupé avant...). Au pire avec un ptit coup de fil ya moyen de la recevoir je pense.
On va attendre d'avoir nos petits joujoux pour voir si la situation se débloque.
Il me semble par contre que l'offre est a renvoyé avant le 8 octobre, donc va pas falloir trop trainer !!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h55 ----------




Lachapin a dit:


> J'ai les mêmes informations que vous, on va faire un bout de chemin ensemble
> 
> J'espère aussi pour demain mais sans grande conviction. (livraison prévu pour le 15)


Euh c'est pas demain le 15 :mouais:


----------



## pouetcha (14 Septembre 2009)

Salut tout le monde.
J'viens partager un peu mon expérience, enfin, mon attente avec vous et poser quelques questions.
J'ai commandé mon macbook pro jeudi matin. Commande confirmée, délai d'expédition de 3 à 5 jours ouvrables, et délai estimé de livraison pour le 24-25 septembre (ce qui fait juste, je reprends les cours le 25 septembre...)
J'ai cependant remarqué un changement hier soir. Dans le détail de la commande, il était marquer "annuler la commande" en bleu, et celui ci est devenu gris. Par mégarde sur l'ipod touch j'ai appuyé dessus et surprise, une petite fenêtre qui m'annonce :


> Vos articles sont prêts à l'expédition ; ils ne peuvent donc être annulés.


Combien de temps entre ça et l'expédition, ma commande est toujours "pas encore expédiée." si quelqu'un connait un peu, ça serait gentil. J'en peu plus d'attendre, déjà.


----------



## banban02 (14 Septembre 2009)

On va pas pouvoir te répondre pour notre part, les colis sont dans le camion (ou dans le bateau), par contre me demande ou il se trouve 

Enfin ton histoire me parait plutot encourageante, reste a savoir la distance à parcourir entre apple et UPS et qui s'en occupe ...

Allez courage


----------



## ELysta (14 Septembre 2009)

Youpi ! j'ai reçu une carte postale des pays bas :
*En transit  - Date respectée* 

EINDHOVEN, BEST,                                                                  NL                                                                                                                   14/09/2009                                                                    16:28                                                     LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
NL                                                                                                                    14/09/2009                                                                    1:48                                                      INFOMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 

avance petit MacBook, avance !


----------



## banban02 (14 Septembre 2009)

ELysta a dit:


> Youpi ! j'ai reçu une carte postale des pays bas :
> *En transit  - Date respectée*
> 
> EINDHOVEN, BEST,                                                                  NL                                                                                                                   14/09/2009                                                                    16:28                                                     LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
> ...



Meuuuhhhhh moi j'ai rien de nouveau !!! 
_[Mode Calimero : ON] _
*C'est trop injuste *
_[Mode Calimero : OFF]_


----------



## momasawa (14 Septembre 2009)

bonjour!!!!!!!!!!!
je suis dans la même situation que la plupart d'entre vous on dirait.
imac et ipod commandés le 5 septembre, livraison prévue entre le 10 et le 14, mais il n'est parti que ce matin....
et on me dit livraison prévue pour le 18 (c'est looooonnnng)
mon mode de livraison était au départ "rapide" mais maintenant, c'est "merge blablabla", et je ne sais pas qui est le transporteur, donc je ne peux pas suivre le colis, comme d'habitude et c'est frustrant
aidez moi! vous le trouvez où le suivi vous ?
merci


----------



## banban02 (14 Septembre 2009)

momasawa a dit:


> bonjour!!!!!!!!!!!
> je suis dans la même situation que la plupart d'entre vous on dirait.
> imac et ipod commandés le 5 septembre, livraison prévue entre le 10 et le 14, mais il n'est parti que ce matin....
> et on me dit livraison prévue pour le 18 (c'est looooonnnng)
> ...



Il faut se rendre sur le site d'apple en bas, suivre mon colis, ton adresse ainsi que ton mot de passe.
Ensuite tu fais suivre cette expédition.  En bas à gauche, doit se trouver un numéro de transporteur du type Z...... ainsi que le transporteur.
Tu te rends sur le site du transporteur et rentre ton numéro de commande.
Voila pour ma part.

Ce soir je n'ai aucune modification contrairement a certaines personnes (GRrrrrrr), dire que je pensais mon petit macbookpro au chaud avec d'autres ...

La suite demain alors


----------



## momasawa (14 Septembre 2009)

merci! c'est ce que je faisais d'habitude mais là, je n'ai ni le nom du transporteur ni le numéro en Z.... 
c'est parce qu'il faut attendre un peu ?
attendre attendre toujours attendre
dire que j'aurai dû le recevoir mardi dernier sans cette fichue keynote qui n'a rien mis à jour


----------



## Lachapin (14 Septembre 2009)

EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL  	14/09/2009  	18:45  	LECTURE AU DEPART
	                                14/09/2009 	16:01 	LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE
NL 	                                14/09/2009 	1:48 	INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES 

Ça avance ^^ J'en peux plus d'attendre, j'espère vraiment l'avoir demain 
Une nuit pour faire Eindhoven -> Dijon ça me semble difficile, mais bon l'espoir fait vivre


----------



## ELysta (15 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour tout le monde !

joie dans mon coeur en découvrant, ce matin, que mon mac est à Bruxelles, je croise les doigts pour que mon colis arrive dans la journée.

BRUSSELS, BE   15/09/2009    5:45    LECTURE AU DEPART 
BRUSSELS, BE    14/09/2009    20:42    LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 
EINDHOVEN, BEST, NL    14/09/2009    18:45     LECTURE AU DEPART 
                                    14/09/2009    16:28     LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE 
NL   14/09/2009    1:48     INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES    

hier soir la date de livraison avait même été mise à jour pour le 15 mais ce matin c'est repassé au 16... wait and see...


----------



## banban02 (15 Septembre 2009)

Pour ma part ça ne bouge plus ...

Déception et impatience !!!

Euh, j'ai un colis qui est en transit et l'autre en infos facturation. Donc en regardant de plus près, j'en ai un a Eindhoven hier a 19h18, mais l'autre je n'ai pas de détail.

Ça m'étonne quand même que les deux colis soit dépareillé...

Allez on suit tout ça de près...


----------



## ELysta (15 Septembre 2009)

banban02 a dit:


> Pour ma part ça ne bouge plus ...
> 
> Déception et impatience !!!
> 
> ...



ah oui ! j'ai pas précisé mais c'est aussi mon cas, je ne suis que le colis qui a la référence du macbook, l'autre ne bouge pas de statut !
Mais de toute façon c'est écrit que le colis du macbook se compose de 2 colis... donc je pense que tout avance ensemble !

Je me disais bien aussi... bizarre que tu n'avances plus alors que jusque là tout allait en même temps.


----------



## Lachapin (15 Septembre 2009)

J'ai exactement les mêmes date que toi ELysta, par contre moi il doit venir a Dijon T.T Pas de news depuis ce départ de Bruxelle... Alors que j'ai toujours le 15 comme date annoncé.

J'espère que tu va l'avoir aujourd'hui ^^ (tu es de Belgique?)


----------



## banban02 (15 Septembre 2009)

Pour ma part je suis toujours à Eindhoven, et la livraison est prévue à temps, pour demain...

Donc j'ai plus d'espoir d'avoir une arrivée prématurée...

Étant en région parisienne (92), je m'attend à une petite halte sur paris des machines quand même, mais bon on verra.


----------



## ELysta (15 Septembre 2009)

Lachapin a dit:


> J'ai exactement les mêmes date que toi ELysta, par contre moi il doit venir a Dijon T.T Pas de news depuis ce départ de Bruxelle... Alors que j'ai toujours le 15 comme date annoncé.
> 
> J'espère que tu va l'avoir aujourd'hui ^^ (tu es de Belgique?)



Moi non plus, je n'ai pas de nouvelles depuis Bruxelles... je vais sur le site d'UPS toutes les 10 minutes, je suis très productive au travail ^^.
Moi la date est repassée au 16 pour la livraison mais je suis sur Paris.


----------



## banban02 (15 Septembre 2009)

On va faire péter le site d'UPS. Content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à m'enteter de retourner toutes les 10 min sur ce fichu site.

UPS va me griller et me mettre une dédicace à un mot ou un autre je pense, je les harcèle entre le MBP, l'iPod et un cable HDMI de chez free, je vous cache pas que l'historique de mozilla risque d'etre fort rempli d'UPS ce soir ...


----------



## momasawa (15 Septembre 2009)

vous avez eu les numéros ups au bout de combien de temps ?


----------



## ELysta (15 Septembre 2009)

mon entetement à aller sur UPS paye :

CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,     FR             15/09/2009      11:00   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE


par contre la date de livraison change pas... bizarre faut pas 24h pour faire Chilly Mazarin/Paris quand on fait Eindhoven/Chilly Mazarin en moins de 24h...


----------



## banban02 (15 Septembre 2009)

ELysta a dit:


> mon entetement à aller sur UPS paye :
> 
> CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI,     FR             15/09/2009      11:00   LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE
> 
> ...



Je reste planter a Eidhoven, je ne suis toujours pas passé par la case Bruxelles...
Ca ne serait malheureusement pas etonnant que les livraisons se fassent demain, je pense que tout arrive par container ou en grosse quantité, il faut ensuite que les terminaux classent , séparent et préparent les tournées pour les livraisons. 
Je me trompe peut etre, mais je vois bien la livraison du matin qui correspond à la reception de la veille a Chilly (en tout cas c'était le cas hier avec mon cable...)


----------



## pouetcha (15 Septembre 2009)

Pour ma part c'est toujours en "Prêt à l'expédition" sur le store us, depuis dimanche soir. Ils veulent pas faire un heureux de plus !


----------



## Fanthomas17 (15 Septembre 2009)

Salut !

Un IMAC 24" et son Itouch.
UPS me confirme une livraison demain.

BRUSSELS,                                                                  BE                                                                                                                15/09/2009                                                                      2:16                                                  LECTURE DE L'ORIGINE                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                         
    NL                                                                                                                14/09/2009                                                                     13:16      INFORMATIONS DE FACTURATION REÇUES                         

Vous pensez que c'est jouable ?
J'y crois :]

A+


----------



## banban02 (15 Septembre 2009)

Fanthomas17 a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> Un IMAC 24" et son Itouch.
> UPS me confirme une livraison demain.
> ...


Moi je suis encore et toujours Eindhoven, mais je reste accroché à l'espoir en voyant cette petite phrase ... :
*Votre colis sera livré dans les temps avec une date de livraison prévue pour le        	16/09/2009.                                                   	        	                                                   	                         

Que demain soit un jour de bonheur pour tous !!! 
*


----------



## banban02 (15 Septembre 2009)

Des nouvelles chez vous ?

Moi rien ne bouge.


----------



## Lachapin (15 Septembre 2009)

Pareil plus rien ne bouge depuis ce matin 11h00 (lecture arrivée Chilly Mazarin).
J'espère vraiment l'avoir demain deja que j'ai une journée de retard...


----------



## ELysta (15 Septembre 2009)

Lachapin a dit:


> Pareil plus rien ne bouge depuis ce matin 11h00 (lecture arrivée Chilly Mazarin).
> J'espère vraiment l'avoir demain deja que j'ai une journée de retard...



Ahhhhh... ça me rassure ! moi j'ai la même chose que toi, je comprends pas comment ça peut ne pas bouger de statut en 1 journée et si proche de l'arrivée... enfin bon, si demain ça n'arrive pas je vais être vraiment déçue, c'est trop long comme attente !


----------



## muhyidin (15 Septembre 2009)

Apple m'annonce une expédition sous 3 jours (commande effectuée le 13) mais avec une livraison estimée au 23-24. Ce qui ferait environ une semaine entre le départ et larrivee, c'est beaucoup non?


----------



## pouetcha (15 Septembre 2009)

J'ai commandé le mien le 10, expédition prévu 3-5 jours et livraison estimée le 24-25 donc j'pense tu t'en sors déjà pas mal comparé à moi.


----------



## banban02 (15 Septembre 2009)

Juste comme ça, l'expédition de mes produits étaient prévus sous 24h le 6/09.
Demain nous sommes le 16, et normalement réception des produits...

Donc croyez la date prévue et non pas le nombre de jours d'expédition 

J'espère juste que ma commande ne suivra pas le même chemin que mon câble, parce que ce matin il était a Chilly et ce soir il est à Barcelone... Me demandez pas pourquoi, moi même je ne comprend pas !
Pour ce qui est du MBP et de l'iPod, il est toujours à Eindhoven, je croise les doigts pour demain mais je dois reconnaitre que ca me parait pas gagné !!!


----------



## pouetcha (15 Septembre 2009)

SHIPPEEEEEEEDDD C'est partiiiiiiiiiiiiiii ! 

Livraison estimée au 23 soit un jour avant ce qui était estimé au préalable. C'est top, encore 2 jours d'avance et je pourrais faire ce que j'avais prévu et qui a du être retardé à cause de l'arrivé du précieux.
Au passage, à tous ceux qui ont eu leur colis partir de Chine avec Kuhne & Nagel/SYNCREON en gros. Combien de temps avant le numéro UPS ?
Merci !


----------



## banban02 (16 Septembre 2009)

Youhou !!! Mon colis est a Plaisir (pas de jeux de mots...)
Ca se rapproche, mais faut aller au travail ce matin, le jouet sera donc pour cette aprem normalement


----------



## Lachapin (16 Septembre 2009)

Cool Banban02 ^^ L'attente va t'être longue!!!

Moi j'ai prit congé aujourd'hui (ben oui faut bien l'accueillir ce mac), et la d'après le suivi il est en cours de livraison


----------



## muhyidin (16 Septembre 2009)

Mail mannoncant que le colis a été expédié aujourd'hui. Livraison toujours prévue le 23-24. Ça vient de Bolivie ou quoi ?


----------



## nicolas.dz (16 Septembre 2009)

Pas de Bolivie mais de Chine a priori... je suis dans la meme situation que toi, je viens de recevoir un mail me disant que le colis vient d'etre expédié et livraison prévue entre le 18 et le 22...

Ca va etre tendu de l'avoir pour le week end 

Patience est mère de vertu


----------



## Fanthomas17 (16 Septembre 2009)

Hey!

Perso aucune nouvelle de ma livraison par UPS.

Elle a été aperçu hier à 2h du matin à Bruxelles ... et puis plus rien.

Pourtant on me confirme toujours une livraison pour aujourd'hui.

Mouai ... j'y crois de moins en moins ...


----------



## ELysta (16 Septembre 2009)

Le père Noël est en route !!!

*ST OUEN, FR     16/09/2009 5:00      EN COURS DE LIVRAISON *
ST OUEN, FR       16/09/2009 1:59        LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE 
CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, FR          15/09/2009 22:00     LECTURE AU DEPART 
CHILLY MAZARIN, PARI, FR          15/09/2009 11:00     LECTURE A L'ARRIVEE    

je l'attends de pied ferme....


----------



## Lachapin (16 Septembre 2009)

En cours de livraison aussi!!! hop hop hop UPS vient sonner....... PLUS VIIIIIITE!!!


----------



## muhyidin (16 Septembre 2009)

L'arrivée de mon MacBook sera ma seule consolation de cette semaine de merde. Accident de voiture dimanche, iPhone vendu sur eBay contre un cheque volé, colis posté perdu par la poste... Ça existe la poisse? Avec tout je serais pas étonne de pas recevoir mon MacBook


----------



## kapik (16 Septembre 2009)

Salut à tous !

J'ai commandé le 10. Colis en expédié le 13.
et depuis toujours pas de "Numéro de suivi du transporteur" ... :s
c'est long


----------



## nicolas.dz (16 Septembre 2009)

kapik a dit:


> Salut à tous !
> 
> J'ai commandé le 10. Colis en expédié le 13.
> et depuis toujours pas de "Numéro de suivi du transporteur" ... :s
> c'est long



pour ma part commande passée le 7/09 (en début de soirée certe) expédiée ce jour le 16!!!...
mais avec changement de référence sur l'iPod classic (120Go=>160Go)
Le spécial event a fichu un sacré bazar!!!


----------



## Fanthomas17 (16 Septembre 2009)

UPS vient de me livrer !

IMAC + TOUCH



Bon courage aux autres !

Thomas


----------



## kapik (16 Septembre 2009)

ro amuse toi bien  et pense a nous  hihi


----------



## pouetcha (16 Septembre 2009)

Dites, est-ce que vous arrivez à aller sur http://www.apecode.com/appletrack/ ? Chez moi ça fonctionne pas, il y a pas un autre site qui fait la même chose par hasard ?


----------



## Lachapin (16 Septembre 2009)

Je n'ai jamais réussi à allez sur ce site, je pense qu'il ne fonctionne plus.
J'ai cherché un peu partout mais je n'ai rien trouvé d'équivalent, la solution pour moi était d'attendre le dernier suivi d'Hollande avec le numéro UPS pour le suivre!!


----------



## pouetcha (16 Septembre 2009)

Ouais j'vais me résilier à ça je crois aussi. J'ai cherché tout ce que je pouvais rien n'y fait. Combien de temps avant d'avoir le numéro UPS/TNT ?


----------



## Lachapin (16 Septembre 2009)

A partir de l'envoie de Chine, j'ai reçu le mien au bout de 5 jours (mais avec un week end).


TADAAAAA!!! Mon colis!!! hop je vais allez ouvrir tout ça


----------



## ELysta (16 Septembre 2009)

Lachapin a dit:


> A partir de l'envoie de Chine, j'ai reçu le mien au bout de 5 jours (mais avec un week end).
> Bon UPS c'est quand tu veux pour me livrer là... T.T



Plus on approche de l"échéance plus le temps parait long! L'attente devient insoutenable, je vais accueillir Monsieur UPS comme une furie !


----------



## pouetcha (16 Septembre 2009)

Sachant qu'il a été envoyé le 15, 5 jours ça tombe dimanche. donc début de semaine prochaine. Okidoki ! Merci les gens. 

Ça correspond peut être à cette date le transporteur finale et le numéro UPS/TNT non ?
En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais             17 Sep. 2009


----------



## banban02 (16 Septembre 2009)

Youhou, colis réceptionné, je vous prépare des photos et un petit compte rendu de l'ouverture.

Je suis sur le PC encore, le mac fait ses petites mises a jour .


----------



## ELysta (16 Septembre 2009)

Je viens de faire une petite danse de la victoire! colis reçu à 17h !! j'ai failli embrasser Monsieur UPS. 
Par contre je vais devoir attendre la fin de ma journée de travail pour pianoter sur mon "précieux".
... encore de l'attente... ça devient difficile


----------



## kapik (16 Septembre 2009)

haha mon colis a enfin un "Numéro de suivi du transporteur".
Cela veut dire que je peux le suivre sur tnt.fr ? c'est bien ça ?

Car je n'y trouve rien !

ps:
 Transporteur assigné
NL DISTRIBUTION CENTER


----------



## Lachapin (16 Septembre 2009)

Pas encore mais il devrait pas tardé, je suis resté une journée dans cet état!!

NL Distribution Center : signifie que ton/tes produit sont en Hollande et qu'il s'apprête a être envoyé par un transporteur.


----------



## kapik (16 Septembre 2009)

et combien de temps tu as attendu à partir de ce moment ?


----------



## Lachapin (16 Septembre 2009)

2 jours pour le trajet Hollande -> Maison!! On sent l'impatience monté en toi


----------



## kapik (16 Septembre 2009)

mouhaha cela voudrait dire avant ce week end ... 

Sauf que la livraison est estimée au 22 Sep. 2009...


----------



## pouetcha (16 Septembre 2009)

Personne pour m'éclaircir sur ce 

En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais    17 Sep. 2009

Ca correspond à quoi ? L'arrivée en Hollande ? Vu que ma date de livraison est estimé au 23...


----------



## banban02 (16 Septembre 2009)

pouetcha a dit:


> Personne pour m'éclaircir sur ce
> 
> En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais    17 Sep. 2009
> 
> Ca correspond à quoi ? L'arrivée en Hollande ? Vu que ma date de livraison est estimé au 23...


L'expedition correspond au moment ou Apple le remet a UPS il me semble.
La date de livraison est la date à prendre en compte pour toi, il s'agit de la date de remise en main.

Allez courage à tous


----------



## pouetcha (16 Septembre 2009)

Donc il est toujours en Chine mon colis ? Ou la prise en charge UPS se fait seulement en Hollande ?
C'est mal expliqué ce suivi !


----------



## muhyidin (17 Septembre 2009)

Quand j'ai passe commande j'avais une livraison estimée au 22-23/09 maintenant quand je vais dans les détails de l'expédition sur le site d'Apple j'ai une livraison estimée au 18/09. 
Quand je vais sur le site d'UPS je vois que le colis a fait Chine-->shangai-->Cologne-->Chine-->Corée donc a 10h heure locale il était en Corée. Curieux tout de même qu'il arrive en Allemagne pour repartir en Chine puis en Corée. 
A votre avis un espoir de le recevoir avan ce week end? UPS livre le samedi ?


----------



## nicolas.dz (17 Septembre 2009)

Désolé mais UPS ne livre pas le samedi...
Comment tu as fait pour avoir un numéro de suivi UPS? tu l'a trouvé où? car le mien a été expédié hier et je n'ai pas de numéro...


----------



## muhyidin (17 Septembre 2009)

Sur le site d'Apple dans détails de l'expédition. Je garde espoir pour demain sait on jamais


----------



## pouetcha (17 Septembre 2009)

Beuuuhh il a été envoyé après le mien et t'as déjà le suivi ! C'est de la triche, attends nous ! :rose:


----------



## muhyidin (17 Septembre 2009)

Oe enfin c'est juste pour savoir qu'il est en Corée... Je crois que pour demain ça russe d'être mal barré


----------



## pouetcha (17 Septembre 2009)

Ben si ils t'annoncent une livraison pour le 18 ça reste jouable je pense. 
Dans ton suivi d'expédition t'avais quelle date à coté de ça ?

État actuel de l&#8217;expédition En cours d'acheminement vers le client - Expédition dans les délais


----------



## muhyidin (17 Septembre 2009)

J'ai ça

Date de livraison estimée :18*Sep.*2009 (sujet à changement)
	*
État actuel de lexpédition	En cours d'acheminement vers le pays de destination - prochaine mise à jour du suivi disponible sous 4 à 5 jours ouvrables	17*Sep.*2009

j'y crois pas trop


----------



## pouetcha (17 Septembre 2009)

Moi je dis qu'il est vraiment mal fichu ce suivi. Un numéro UPS dès le début ça aurait été mieux...
Tiens nous au courant si tu le reçois demain. Sur le suivi UPS il te donne une date non ?


----------



## muhyidin (17 Septembre 2009)

Je viens daller voir sur le site ups et mon suivi vient a peine de se mettre a jour

dédouanement effectue a Cologne colis en transit pour livraison. Ça me redonne de l'espoir


----------



## pouetcha (17 Septembre 2009)

Y a de quoi, j'ai toujours pas de tracking number moi... :'(


----------



## kapik (17 Septembre 2009)

je viens aussi d'avoir mon numéro ups  mais je sais pas où est le colis 

ha  et la date de livraison encore avancé de deux jours  lundi ... (mais encore loin lol)


----------



## pouetcha (17 Septembre 2009)

j'espère être dans les mêmes délais que toi kapik, ça serait nickel, mais j'ai toujours pas ce fichu numérooooooo !
Fin sachant que j'ai commandé 1 jours après toi et que ça a été expédié 2 jour après, ça m'étonnerait.


----------



## kapik (17 Septembre 2009)

Espérons, espérons... 

Sérieux c'est long quand même par rapport à d'autre mais bon c'est la (i)life  rororo (c'est le xpman qui découvre des nouveaux mots  )

En espérant que l'arrivée de mon MBP me fasse oublié ça !


----------



## kb8leboss (17 Septembre 2009)

Moi de même j'ai eu le code pour UPS aujourd'hui dans la soirée ... mon colis est à bruxelle depuis 20h21 !
J'ai commandé mon Macbook pro le 15, expédié le 16, code ups reçut le 17 donc. (sa aidera peut être les prochains).
Livraison prévue le 21 soit lundi (arf le weekend ..) j'espère que ce sera samedi !


----------



## muhyidin (17 Septembre 2009)

Hm après l'Allemagne je pensais qu'il allait venir directement mais a 18h il pointait en Pologne. Il en aura vu du pays le bougre en si
peu de temps


----------



## pouetcha (17 Septembre 2009)

UPS livre pas le samedi kb8leboss, va falloir être patient. 
Au moins, vous avez votre numéro ups vous... *en a marre d'attendre*


----------



## kapik (17 Septembre 2009)

Vous faites comment pour avoir le détail du "voyage" ?

Dans l'onglet "Détails de la recherche" je n'es rien :s
Faut attendre (encore?! ^^) je suppose?!


----------



## muhyidin (18 Septembre 2009)

Je suis content mon MacBook est en cours de livraison. J'aurais donc eu 4 a 5 jours d'avance sur la date estimée au moment de ma commande. 
Je résume donc:
-commande effectuée dimanche 13
-expédition mercredi 16
-livraison vendredi 18

entre l'expédition et la livraison, dans mon cas, ça a donc été très rapide si on considère que ça vient de Chine, que ça va en Corée, en Allemagne et en Pologne. 
Reste plus qu'à attendre Mister UPS.


----------



## nicolas.dz (18 Septembre 2009)

C'est vraiment trop *PINJUSTE*!!!

pour moi commande le *7/09 *au soir d'un MBP 15" changement du DD + écran anti reflet et iPod classic 120Go 
(le *9 *=> special event.....)
le *15 *=> coup de fil pour dire qu'ils remplacent l'iPod 120 par un nouveau 160
le *16 *=> expédition
et aujourd'hui le *18 *=> toujours pas de track number!!!!

je sens que je vais devoir poireauter tout le WE encore.... ca commence a devenir très très long...


----------



## muhyidin (18 Septembre 2009)

C'est l'iPod qui a du foutre la merde car j'ai tout comme toi (option DD 7200trs et anti-reflet). Je comprend ta frustration. Je n'ai pas d'ordi depuis 2 semaines heureusement que l'iPhone me depanne.


----------



## nicolas.dz (18 Septembre 2009)

moi j'ai bien un ordi, mon fidèle HP nw8240 qui ne s'est jamais pris de virus en plus de 3 ans mais bien sûr sentant venir la relève il a montré une petite faiblesse et s'est ramassé un virus qui lui en a fait perdre, non pas son latin, mais son wifi...
du coup depuis une semaine je me retrouve lié a mon routeur tel un bagnard à son boulet... :rose:


----------



## pouetcha (18 Septembre 2009)

La même, toujours pas de tracking number, la date de "État actuel de l&#8217;expédition" est passé du 17 au 18 soti aujourd'hui. J'espère avoir mon numéro ups aujourd'hui et recevoir le précieux mardi/mercredi. La date de livraison est toujours estimée au 23 sept donc j'espère que ça sera tenu, ou au mieux avancé.


----------



## muhyidin (18 Septembre 2009)

Ayé je vous écris de mon MBP, quelle joie 
L'écran anti-reflet est vraiment magnifique c'est ce qui m'a tout de suite le plus impressionné (j'avais déjà eu un MBP Unibody version 2008). Quelle luminosité, quelles couleurs c'est un vrai plaisir .
Me reste plus qu'à installer mon clone.

Bon courage à celles et ceux qui attendent.


----------



## nicolas.dz (18 Septembre 2009)

tu as bien de la chance...

au fait le tracking number on en reçoit une notification pas email ou bien il faut continué de s'acharner sans relâche sur le suivi de commande de Apple?


----------



## muhyidin (18 Septembre 2009)

Je n'ai pas reçu de notification mail je suis juste allé dans détails de la commande sur mon compte apple store.

Par contre deux questions:

-J'ai pas d'icone disque dure sur le bureau, c'est normal ?
-Comment switch t'on d'une CG à l'autre car dans les préfèrences économiseur d'énergie je ne vois rien ?

Merci


----------



## nicolas.dz (18 Septembre 2009)

merci pour tes indications, je vais donc continuer d'aller toutes les 10 minutes sur le suivi de commande

pour tes questions  je ne peux pas vraiment t'aider  puisse que je n'ai pas encore reçu mon premier mac... mais bon je me permets quand meme une hypothèse par rapport à l'icone de ton disque dur...  vu la vitesse a la quelle tu as reçu don MBP, ils n'ont peut etre pas pris le temps de finir de mettre tous les composants dedans comme un disque dur dont la fonction est tellement superficielle... d'où l'absence de l'icone sur ton bureau... CQFD

===> je sors


----------



## pouetcha (18 Septembre 2009)

AYEEEE NL distribution center !!!! Livraison programmée par le transporteur final !!! 
Par contre mon numéro de suivi du transporteur est le même que ma référence d&#8217;expédition Apple, je dois encore attendre avant d'avoir un numéro ups ou bien le numéro fonctionne sur un site particulier ? J'ai essayé TNT, TNT ireland et ups, rien chez eux...

muhyidin > t'as plus qu'à le renvoyer et patienter encore... ou pas. T'as vraiment besoin de la 2° CG ?


----------



## muhyidin (18 Septembre 2009)

En fait il fallait aller dans les préfèrences du Finder. Par contre pour la CG je viens de comprendre... je suis un boulet j'ai envie de me pendre. Je me suis trompé à la commande j'ai pris le premier modèle avec option DD 320Go 7200trs et Anti-reflets au lieu de prendre le modèle intermédiaire.


----------



## nicolas.dz (18 Septembre 2009)

pouetcha a dit:


> AYEEEE NL distribution center !!!! Livraison programmée par le transporteur final !!!


GRRRR toujours rien de mon coté



muhyidin a dit:


> En fait il fallait aller dans les préfèrences du Finder. Par contre pour la CG je viens de comprendre... je suis un boulet j'ai envie de me pendre. Je me suis trompé à la commande j'ai pris le premier modèle avec option DD 320Go 7200trs et Anti-reflets au lieu de prendre le modèle intermédiaire.



si ça peut te consoler, dis toi que tu as ganger 150... :rose:


----------



## pouetcha (18 Septembre 2009)

En utilisant le numéro de suivi Apple (80xxxxxxxx) sur le site d'UPS ça fonctionne ! J'ai pu récupérer mon numéro en 1Z- à l'avance. 
Pour l'instant y a juste les infos de facturation reçues mais j'espère de plus en plus une livraison lundi/mardi au lieu du mercredi prévu par le suivi apple ! 
L'attente est longue, surtout le week end qui ne sert à rien à part retarder l'arrivée du précieux, mais ça arrive et c'est ça qu'est bon.


----------



## NightWalker (18 Septembre 2009)

muhyidin a dit:


> En fait il fallait aller dans les préfèrences du Finder. Par contre pour la CG je viens de comprendre... je suis un boulet j'ai envie de me pendre. Je me suis trompé à la commande j'ai pris le premier modèle avec option DD 320Go 7200trs et Anti-reflets au lieu de prendre le modèle intermédiaire.



Ce n'est pas trop tard, tu peux appeler AppleStore demain et leur dire que tu t'es trompé de commande est que tu veux le modèle supérieur. Ils ne te poseront pas de problèmes. Mais je ne sais pas si tu peux négocier pour payer juste la différence. Sinon, tu as 15 jours pour tester et s'il ne te convient toujours pas, tu peux faire l'échange en ce moment là.


----------



## pouetcha (18 Septembre 2009)

Comme j'espérai, la date de livraison est maintenant estimée au 22.
Pour rappel au début c'était estimé au 24-25, puis le 24, puis le 23, et désormais le 22.
Donc ceux qu'ont peur des délais, vous pouvez compter 2-3 jours d'avance. 
Enfin pour l'instant j'ai pas encore mon colis et on est pas à l'abri d'un pépin.


----------



## kapik (18 Septembre 2009)

héhé  comme moi 21 au lieu de 23.

Mais le doute me ronge par rapport à l'écran choisi ! J'ai pris un 15" brillant ! et quand je vois les remarques sur les forums... gloups...

Je verrais bien par moi même... au pire je le renvoie et je recommanderais un mat... L O L


----------



## muhyidin (19 Septembre 2009)

NightWalker a dit:


> Ce n'est pas trop tard, tu peux appeler AppleStore demain et leur dire que tu t'es trompé de commande est que tu veux le modèle supérieur. Ils ne te poseront pas de problèmes. Mais je ne sais pas si tu peux négocier pour payer juste la différence. Sinon, tu as 15 jours pour tester et s'il ne te convient toujours pas, tu peux faire l'échange en ce moment là.



Je me suis posé la question justement. Après je me suis dit vu le nombre de machines sur le refurb ça devait arriver relativement souvent. C'est cool en tout cas que l'on est 15 jours. Je vais les appeler pour connaitre les modalités. Je rêve mais à ton avis serait il possible qu'ils m'envoient l'autre Macbook Pro et que le jour de la réception je donne celui-ci au transporteur ? J'en demande beaucoup mais bon pas envie de me retrouver encore 2 semaines sans ordi...


----------



## kapik (19 Septembre 2009)

Mais mdr muhyidin !! je viens de lire ton "histoire" !!

Et quand ta sortie ta carte pour payer ta pas trouvé bizarre qu'il soit moins cher que prévu ton MPB 

ralala jte jure  Tant d'attente pour "ça" (hihi  )


----------



## NightWalker (19 Septembre 2009)

muhyidin a dit:


> Je rêve mais à ton avis serait il possible qu'ils m'envoient l'autre Macbook Pro et que le jour de la réception je donne celui-ci au transporteur ? J'en demande beaucoup mais bon pas envie de me retrouver encore 2 semaines sans ordi...



C'et tout à fait possible, il suffit juste de leur dire que c'est ton outil de travail. Apple est très conciliant pour ça. Habituellement tu as 2-3 jours avant de rendre le premier, le temps de transférer les données.


----------



## kapik (19 Septembre 2009)

ha ouai !! on peut faire ça ?

Et imaginons l'écran brillant me convient pas, ça marche aussi ?? ^^


----------



## NightWalker (19 Septembre 2009)

kapik a dit:


> ha ouai !! on peut faire ça ?
> 
> Et imaginons l'écran brillant me convient pas, ça marche aussi ?? ^^



Tu as 15 jours pour retourner la commande...


----------



## kapik (19 Septembre 2009)

oui ça je sais  j'ai lu les CGV !!

Mais la possibilité d'échange au moment de la livraison ??


----------



## NightWalker (19 Septembre 2009)

kapik a dit:


> Mais la possibilité d'échange au moment de la livraison ??



Comprends pas trop ta question... échange au moment de la livraison ? s'il l'article est déjà parti et est encours de livraison, la réponse est non. Car Apple a fait la livraison et il a besoin d'un avis de réception...


----------



## kapik (19 Septembre 2009)

Je parlais de ceci : 


muhyidin a dit:


> Je rêve mais à ton avis serait il possible qu'ils m'envoient l'autre Macbook Pro et que le jour de la réception je donne celui-ci au transporteur ? J'en demande beaucoup mais bon pas envie de me retrouver encore 2 semaines sans ordi...




ps: y'a t il besoin d'un "Numéro de compte UPS" pour suivre les étapes du colis ? Ou il faut attendre une mise à jour ?


----------



## NightWalker (19 Septembre 2009)

kapik a dit:


> Je parlais de ceci :
> ps: y'a t il besoin d'un "Numéro de compte UPS" pour suivre les étapes du colis ? Ou il faut attendre une mise à jour ?



Il me semble avoir lu que ça s'est déjà arrivé... En revanche, il faut absolument un numéro de retour d'Apple (RMA) pour l'enlèvement de l'article.

Pour pouvoir suivre sur le site d'UPS tu n'as pas besoin d'avoir un compte.


----------



## kapik (19 Septembre 2009)

oki  mais bon autant j'en aurai pas besoin!
merci pour les infos


----------



## muhyidin (19 Septembre 2009)

kapik a dit:


> Mais mdr muhyidin !! je viens de lire ton "histoire" !!
> 
> Et quand ta sortie ta carte pour payer ta pas trouvé bizarre qu'il soit moins cher que prévu ton MPB
> 
> ralala jte jure  Tant d'attente pour "ça" (hihi  )



Bah c'est pas moi qui ai payé... Je vais téléphoner à Apple


----------



## kapik (19 Septembre 2009)

haha ... Ta des amis qui payent pour toi 

Donne tes contacts  mdr


----------



## muhyidin (19 Septembre 2009)

Non au final c'est moi qui sort l'argent mais pour commander c'est mon père qui a utilisé sa carte


----------



## kapik (19 Septembre 2009)

mdr dommage  hihi


----------



## kapik (20 Septembre 2009)

Et attention... Mr UPS arrive demain :d hihi
En espérant qu'il vienne le matin parce que l'aprem c'est la rentrée quand même !! ( faire péter ? hum... non quand même pas le premier jour mdr)


----------



## muhyidin (20 Septembre 2009)

Moi il est passé vers midi, mais bon ça veut rien dire tout dépend ou t'es situé dans sa tournée. C'est toi et ta chance


----------



## pouetcha (20 Septembre 2009)

Perso, il est toujours passé vers 12h chez moi. Donc de mon coté je sais quand ça arrive, mardi midi. Vivement !
Tu mettras des photos kapik ?


----------



## kapik (21 Septembre 2009)

Allé allé !! Debout tout le monde 

Pour mon iTouch c'était en pleine aprem :s

Espérons...

Oui il y aura des photos à gogo


----------



## nicolas.dz (21 Septembre 2009)

salut a tous

après ce petit week end il n'y a toujours pas de changement pour moi... ce soir ca fera 2 semaine que j'ai commandé...

bon certes je vais recevoir le nouvel iPod classic, mais je commence a trouver le temps très long...

sur ce, bonne journée à tous et surtout aux chanceux qui auront la visite de Mr UPS...


----------



## kb8leboss (21 Septembre 2009)

FONTENAY TRESIGNY,                                                                  FR                                                                                                              21/09/2009                                                                   7:00                                                  EN COURS DE LIVRAISON

oh my god ! oh my gooooooood ! It's coming ! It's coooooooooooooming (macbook pro 13")


----------



## kapik (21 Septembre 2009)

Et le voici le voila !!!!!

Je galère un peu à trouver les caractères mais je suis bien sur mon MBP 15" 
Premier aperçu : wouha 

Mais c'est vrai que l'écran brillant peut être un handicape... On véra avec le temps !!

Je me laisse quelques jours et je vous fait le topo avec photo 

Courage pour ceux qui attendent


----------



## pouetcha (22 Septembre 2009)

C'est reçu ! 
J'suis entrain de toute configurer, j'ai d'ailleurs du mal à connecter mon PC avec mon Mac en ethernet...


----------



## nicolas.dz (22 Septembre 2009)

Je viens seulement d'avoir mon numéro de suivi... mais pas de suivi sur UPS...


----------



## nicolas.dz (23 Septembre 2009)

Salut a tous!
ca y est ca commence à évolué!!! ma commande est arrivée à BRUSSELS à 1 heure du mat. Par contre il doit être en train de se faire une moule frite par là car il n'est pas encore partit...

aller bonne journée à tous une fois ;-)


----------



## pouetcha (23 Septembre 2009)

Tiens bon, t'en auras plus pour longtemps.


----------



## nicolas.dz (24 Septembre 2009)

ca y est j'y suis!!!!  (<= pas facile a trouver celui là ;-)  )

ENFIN!

aller bonne journée et bon courage a ceux qui poireaute


----------



## muhyidin (26 Septembre 2009)

Bon je viens de commander mon autre MBP et j'ai programmé l'enlèvement de celui que j'ai reçu. Je me suis arrangé pour qu'ils se croisent, pas envie de me retrouver encore une fois sans ordi.
Un deuxième déballage en quelques semaines


----------



## havez (29 Septembre 2009)

*Avis générale ​*
A tous ceux qui ont commandé un *Mac Mini, iMac ou MacBook Blanc* (uniquement ceux-ci, également valable pour ce qu'il y a en dessous ;-) ), auriez-vous des délais anormaux? (en rapport avec la dernière annonce de Apple Insider, L'iMac et le Mac Mini sur MacGénération)

Et aussi en passant, si vous avez prévu de switcher, essayez de patienter, si vous le pouvez bien sur 
Ce qu'il y aura à l'arrivée ne serra que mieux 

*Nous sommes dans une belle période de mise à jour, réfléchisez avant d'acheter  Sauf si vous êtes obligé* ​**​*
(*pour le travail, ou pour les études, mais pour les autres, un très bon conseils, essayer de tenir le coup  
On vous soutiendra   )


----------



## efespilsen (29 Septembre 2009)

bonsoir,

vous avez commander ou ? un lien site ? vous avez commander hors EUR parce que y a une grosse différence de prix ? ou ... ?

merci


----------



## muhyidin (30 Septembre 2009)

Nouvel Unibody reçu ce jour, encore plus rapide que le premier. Commande effectuée vendredi soir avec un délai d'expédition de 4 jours. Finalement le colis est expédié de Chine le lundi et je le reçois aujourd'hui.
Merci Apple


----------



## Inciteo (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour a tous,
Bon, je suis nouveau, bientot MacUser et fébrile.
J'ai commande un MBP 13 avec DD SDD 250go et ma commande a été "expédiée le 16/12/09".
Sur le suivi Apple, on me dit que "le colis est a destination du client final? livraison dans les délais". Aucun n° de suivi en vue...
Où est mon colis ?????
Cela signifie-t-il qu'il est entre la chine et l'Europe ou sur la route pour venir en IDF ???
Merci de vos lumières

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h49 ----------

Info sup:
J'ai été débité CB illico et j'ai reçu la facture hier !


----------



## Inciteo (22 Décembre 2009)

BON BEN A RECEVOIR DEMAIN;;;; AU LIEU DU 31/12 PREVU


----------



## havez (23 Décembre 2009)

Le Store ralenti on dirait...

Toute la gamme est passé à 2 jours ouvrables pour l'expédition des modèles standards, et 2 semaines :rateau: pour les iMac 27" :sick:

On dirait que le stock de Noël est vide, la cadence est pleine 
Rendez-vous en Janvier


----------



## gildas1 (23 Décembre 2009)

le pere Noel a eu bcp de commandes d'apple cette année


----------



## chl0ette (24 Décembre 2009)

Mac book commandé le 22 décembre vers 15h, expédié le lendemain, reçu ce matin même chez moi . 
Jolie surprise de Noël puisque l'Apple store estimait la date de livraison autour du 29/30 décembre.

Bonnes fêtes à tous


----------



## havez (24 Décembre 2009)

chl0ette a dit:


> Mac book commandé le 22 décembre vers 15h, expédié le lendemain, reçu ce matin même chez moi .
> Jolie surprise de Noël puisque l'Apple store estimait la date de livraison autour du 29/30 décembre.
> 
> Bonnes fêtes à tous



Et pourtant, les dates limites ont été dépassé, quelle chance


----------



## flusch (29 Décembre 2009)

Tout nouveau sur ce forum, j'aimerais profiter de vos lumières...

J'ai passé commande sur l'Applestore d'un MB unibody et d'une housse, les 2 produits étant en stock et indiqués comme expédiés sous 24h.

J'ai passé commande le 28/12 à 1h du matin. Nous sommes le 29/12 9h et ma commande n'est toujours pas expédiée d'après le suivi de commande... 

Est-ce normal ?


----------



## ignace (29 Décembre 2009)

Idem pour moi, mais pour un mac mini.
Toujours pas expedié alors que la commande date du 26 decembre.

Ils ont des soucis apparement. 
je les aient appele et rien de special de leur coté. a voir


----------



## mar2711 (29 Décembre 2009)

moi j'ai commandé mon MB le 26 et la je viens de recevoir un mail d'apple disant qu'il a été expédié aujourd'hui ! et qu'il devrais être livré le 31.


----------



## ignace (29 Décembre 2009)

Ayé expédié.


----------



## flusch (29 Décembre 2009)

toujours rien de nouveau pour moi...
c'est franchement de la publicité mensongère sur l'Applestore avec leur "départ de l'entrepot en 24h"... :hein:


----------



## flusch (30 Décembre 2009)

L'AppleStore n'est qu'une grosse merde... incapable de respecter leurs délais... :hein:


----------



## havez (30 Décembre 2009)

flusch a dit:


> L'AppleStore n'est qu'une grosse merde... incapable de respecter leurs délais... :hein:



Que de beau arguments...  


Apple est surchargé, d'une part à cause de quelques problèmes avec les iMac 27", d'autre part, et ce qui est normal, c'est que nous sommes en pleine période de fête...

Et les problèmes de délais ne sont pas généraux, mais bien restreins aux iMac 27".
(UPS peut lui provoquer des retards, mais APple n'est pas en cause...)

Tout le reste du store suit à peu près le bon rythme, à par certains objets avec une expédition du dépot un peu plus longue, et notifiée!


----------



## dude41 (31 Décembre 2009)

bonjour,

pour noël j'ai reçu un iphone et pour protéger celui ci je décide de commander un étuis + une télécommande pour le mac chez apple store commande passe le 26 déc expédie le 27 déc a 23h40 ?? tiens le transport bosse le dimanche.jeudi matin la poste et passer et toujours pas de colis donc c'est mort pour cette semaine.moi qui suis pas du genre a être patient je trouve que leurs service de livraison laisse a désire je paye quand même 7,90 euros de transport 

conclusion quand je voix leurs service de livraison j'avais bien fait de prendre le mac chez darty


----------



## sylvaint (31 Décembre 2009)

bonjour,

 j'habite la corse et pour ceux qui connaissent les livraisons sont un peu plus longue  (il faut traverser la méditerrannée et parfois la poste le fait à la nage sans doute)

Ayant fait plusieurs commande, je me suis toujours étonné de la vitesse de livraison chez Apple store?
Ce coup ci  j'ai commandé Macboock et imprimante, assez tôt pour l'avoir a Noel, mais ce que je ne savait pas c'est qu'ayant commandé le Mac bousté par Le 720 t/mn et la version installé d'IWORK augmentait le délais de livraison car pas monté en france, tant pis j'attendrais les 3 semaines annoncée en attente de livraison pour le 24 décembre (je mange un âne si je suis livré le 24 ais je pensé.
le 24 j'ai reçu un mail m'annonçant que la livraison allait être problématique a cause du mauvais temps. chose confirmé par la non réception de mon Iphone commandé chez SFR, et les bateaux cloués a Quai, puis j'ai reçu un coup de fil d'Apple store pour s'inquiéter de ma livraison qui est arrivé ce lundi.

je trouve ça très sérieux, et en tant que professionnel je peut témoigner qu'il est très difficile de livrer dans les temps de nos jours surtout en période de fêtes, car les postes ou autres livreurs embauchent pour le surcroit de travail des saisonniers souvent peu scrupuleux ou pas très compétent pour effectuer le travail demandé ce qui occasionne parfois des retards ou des pertes de colis.

mon témoignage est donc positif en espérant que le sérieux continuera.

Sylvain


----------



## mar2711 (2 Janvier 2010)

moi j'ai commandée le 26 et reçu le 31 à midi, espérons qu'ils arrivent pour vous lundi


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
je viens de commander un mac mini,
j'envoie le chèque par la poste aujourd'hui,
rendez-vous ici même dans trois semaines (environ) 
Patrick JJ


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Janvier 2010)

Reçu ce matin 13 h 
P JJ
le déterreur de vieux fils


----------



## sylvaint (18 Janvier 2010)

Commandé hier Sourie sans fil et protection mac boock délais annoncé 24 janvier
à suivre
Sylvain


----------



## sylvaint (22 Janvier 2010)

sylvaint a dit:


> Commandé hier Sourie sans fil et protection mac boock délais annoncé 24 janvier
> à suivre
> Sylvain


ça y est colis recu hier le 21 avec 3 jours d'avance

encore Bravo

Sylvain


----------



## bounty1342 (22 Janvier 2010)

Ne croyais pas les délais annoncés !!! pou les Imacs !

Commandé le 31/12/2009.
En combien de temps sera traitée ma commande?	
Expédition (départ du dépôt) : 22 Jan, 2010. 
Délai estimé de livraison: 28 Jan, 2010.


*Pas encore expédiée* 
Délai estimé d'expédition: 12 Fev, 2010 					 						 							
Délai estimé de livraison: 23 Fev, 2010 						 					



Le gars au téléphone à été des plus odieux. 
Soit disant : il y a trop de demande, lorsque je demande si c'est relatif au problème sur le modelé, il me répond qu'il fait sont travail et qu'on lui dit de dire que c'est un problème du nombre de demande !
J'y fais remarquer que le status sur l'apple store est passé de 2 semaines à 1 semaine puis 2 pour finir à 3 semaines. Hors ma commande datant de 3 semaines, à un delai estimé d'encore 3 semaines !!! 

Comment se fait il que ma commande soit traité comme un nouvelle commande sur le store ? J'y ai demandé si changer des option permettrais d'accéléré le processus. Réponse négative.

Seul la question sur la possibilité d'annulé ma commande, à été positive... 

Je suis vraiment déçu, pas d'excuse, pas de geste commercial, vraiment un beau cadeau d'anniversaire ! Merci Apple !


----------



## sylvaint (23 Janvier 2010)

mince,
mais il y a un truc que je comprend pas premier délais estimé 28 janvier on est seulement le 23????

tu as du commander une config spéciale c'est plus long, j'ai commandé mon Macboock avec un disque720 t et ça m'a allongé le délais


----------



## mashgau (23 Janvier 2010)

C'est bizarre tout de même, car j'ai commandé mon 27" bien après toi bounty, et je suis mes dates n'ont pas changé (expédition 25 janvier, réception 27 janvier).

Ta date d'expédition a changé le jour même de l'expédition initiale ? (donc le 22 janvier pour toi)


----------



## bounty1342 (23 Janvier 2010)

Oui, il devait être envoyé le 22, donc j'ai regardé le suivi sur l'apple store. Les dates avaient changé. 

D'ailleurs après mon appel, j'ai reçu un mail :



> Nous vous remercions davoir passé commande sur l'Apple Store.
> 
> La demande pour le produit que vous avez commandé a dépassé nos prévisions. Nous l'enverrons dès que possible, mais ne pourrons vous livrer dans les délais prévus initialement. Votre commande sera expediée dans les 2-3 semaines.
> 
> ...



Bref, pour ceux qui attendent un imac et qui ont commandé après le 1er janvier, ne soyez pas pressés !
Moi, je trouve par contre assez hallucinant qu'ils annoncent un délai de 3 semaines sur le site, alors que dans tous les cas, il ne seront pas honorés. Entre les personnes qui pensent que la production est arrêtée, les retards sur les commandes depuis janvier, les retours des imacs jaunes, etc...

Bon, je relativise, y en a qui ont fait des commandes chez des apr ou chez la fn*c est qui attendent encore... mais ils perdent des point la ...


----------



## NightWalker (24 Janvier 2010)

bounty1342 a dit:


> Moi, je trouve par contre assez hallucinant qu'ils annoncent un délai de 3 semaines sur le site, alors que dans tous les cas, il ne seront pas honorés.



Le délai de livraison peut être établit simplement à partir de l'état des stocks. Mais, si parmi le stock il y a un souci dans un lot de produits, dans le cas présent ça concerne les écrans, ça peut chambouler complètement les délais. J'ai l'impression que c'est ce qui est entrain de se passer.
Je reprocherai à Apple de rester muet sur ces problèmes.


----------



## lauretiti (28 Janvier 2010)

J'ai commandé un imac 21 pouces sur l'apple store mardi 19/01 et j'ai envoyé un chèque le même jour. Je souhaiterais savoir à partir de quand les délais de livraisons apparaissent sur l'apple store. Depuis le 19/01, j'ai toujours "en cours de vérification". Est ce normal?


----------



## roadkiller (28 Janvier 2010)

Téléphone au store support, ils sont pas efficace avec les chèques en ce moment ..


----------



## sylvaint (28 Janvier 2010)

règlement par carte, le jour même voir le lendemain, Chèque voir la poste si elle n'est pas en grève, ou maladie, ou congés, ou surmenée etc.....

Sylvain


----------



## roadkiller (28 Janvier 2010)

Non c'est Apple qui déconne, j'ai payé mon iMac par chèque aussi il y a quelques temps et j'ai du leur téléphoner pcq ils avaient perdu mon chèque ... :/


----------



## mashgau (29 Janvier 2010)

Une bonne nouvelle (pour moi mais aussi peut-être pour d'autres ?) : mon iMac 27" i5 a été expédié aujourd'hui.

Rappel : 
- commande le 08/01 : date d'expédition prévue le 25/01, livraison le 27/01
- décalé le 25/01 en février (le 12/02 je crois ...)
- aujourd'hui 29/01, mail pour confirmer l'expédition

Voila, heureux je suis donc, je ne peux que souhaiter à tous ceux qui attendent que la même bonne surprise


----------



## damien51 (29 Janvier 2010)

apparement, moi aussi, décalé hier (ma date d'expedition d'origine) et là il est pret pour l'expedition.


----------



## pepeye66 (29 Janvier 2010)

Quand les dates d'expédition et de livraison sont proches...Ça me fait peur: Cela pourrait me laisser supposer que le produit est une "récupération" de livraison annulée ou autre. La plupart du temps l'espacement est d'à peu prés 10 à 12 jours.
Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## roadkiller (29 Janvier 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Quand les dates d'expédition et de livraison sont proches...Ça me fait peur: Cela pourrait me laisser supposer que le produit est une "récupération" de livraison annulée ou autre. La plupart du temps l'espacement est d'à peu prés 10 à 12 jours.
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



Non l'espacement de 10 à 12 jours correspond à une production sortie des usine chinoise et un espacement de 2 à 3 jours correspond à une production sortie des usines de république tchèque


----------



## mashgau (29 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour cette précision. C'est vrai que j'ai un délai long, je pensais que c'était pour se "blinder" coté livraison et ne pas être harcelés tous les jours, mais je comprend donc mieux maintenant.


----------



## optimus60 (29 Janvier 2010)

pepeye66 a dit:


> Cela pourrait me laisser supposer que le produit est une "récupération" de livraison annulée ou autre.
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



de toutes les manieres les annulations de commande il ne vont pas les mettre à la poubelle,  c'est evident qu'ils réorientent les machines vers les nouvelles commandes...!


----------



## bene44 (30 Janvier 2010)

Un commentaire sur Chine vs Tchequie? (mis à part le delai...)


----------



## mashgau (4 Février 2010)

Une bonne nouvelle pour moi (et une lueur d'espoir pour les futurs acheteurs ?), je reçois mon mac demain (enfin je l'aurais samedi je pense, parcque logiquement, le vendredi, je bosse :hein: ).

Donc au final, mon mac aura mis approximativement 4 semaines (commande le 8 janvier, arrivée le 5 février). C'est long, mais je m'attendais à pire vu les informations qui filtraient ces derniers temps.

Maintenant j'espère ne pas être - trop - confronté aux problèmes déja cités par les nouveaux acquéreurs de 27" ...


----------



## damien51 (4 Février 2010)

moi je l'ai recu hier, il aura mis 15 jours (core i7), c'est un semaine 5 et a priori, aucun problemes, juste le disque qui gratte un peu mais c'est normal.


----------



## pepeye66 (4 Février 2010)

damien51 a dit:


> ......aucun problemes, juste le disque qui gratte un peu mais c'est normal.



Si tu fais les questions et les réponses...Les gars de l'apple care n'ont plus qu'à aller pointer au chômage !


----------



## damien51 (4 Février 2010)

tout les disques 7200 tr sont plus ou moins bruyant, on ne peut pas y faire grand chose.


----------

